# موسوعة المعرفة للرقي ..



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

+++ ​ 

*-* الموسوعة متجددة دائماً ..​ 
*-* أستأذن من يريد الأشتراك التنفيذي أن يتبني فكرة الرد بمعلومة جديدة بأي 

مجال للثراء الفكري ، و التزود بفكرة أشمل من خلال نظم الموسوعة ..

*-* هذه المداخلة و 6 مداخلات أخري تالية ستخصص للفهرسة السريعة للقارئ ..


==​ 
*نظم الموسوعة ..*

*طلبات المعرفة ..*

==

*بدءاً* من يوم 9 / 10 / 2011 ، يوم *شهادة* " *رجال الحق الأبيض* " 

بأيدي الجيش المصري ، الموسوعة بأكملها إهداء للتشرف بذكراهم ..
 
*الفهرس :*​ 


1- *قدرة التكييف ،، *
2- *الأبجدية العربية ، أساس توزيع الحروف علي الكيبورد ،،*
3- *حقيقة المفهوم الأقتصادي للسعر المكسور القيمة ؟؟ ،،*
4- *معني شريحة sim للموبايل ،،*
5- *أصل أتيكيت كلمة cheers ،،*
6- *لقطة عن ماركات السيارات ،،*
7- *معني لاظوغلي ،،*
8- *ليه اللي بني القاهرة حلواني ؟؟ ،،*
9- *أصل تسمية الحاتي ،،*
10- *مـَــبـْــروك ،،*
11- *سيناء ،،*
12- *المايو البكيني ،،*
13- *ألوان المخلوقات ،،*
14-* تمثال الحرية ،،*
15-* الملاحة البحرية الإليكترونية ،،*
16- *الرز الصيني ،،*
17- *الكلاسيكية ،،*
18- *الساعة ،،*
19- *الكولسترول ،،*
20- *تكملة نسبة الكولسترول بالأطعمة ،،*
21- *الرومانسية ،،*
22- *البكتريا ،،*
23- *المرهم و الكريم ،،* 
24- *مذهب الواقعية ،،*
25- *الأملاح ،،*
26- *التداخلات الدوائية ،،*
27- *العقم ،،*
28- *الإعاقة الذهنية ،،*
29- *الزهايمر ،،*
30- *لدغة الثعابين و لسعات العقارب ،،*
31- *الزغطة ،، *
32- *دنيا الأسعافات الأولية ،،*
33- *كتالوج الأسعافات الأولية ،،*
34- *التغذية أثناء الحمل ،،*
35- *علاقة الحمل بالوزن ،،*
36- *البرد ،،*
37- *diabetesغيبوبة السكر ،،*
*Color Blindness* -38
39- *سن اليأس ،،*


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فهرس 2


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فهرس 3


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فهرس 4


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فهرس 5


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فهرس 6


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

فهرس 7 ..


----------



## zama (7 أكتوبر 2011)

أزاي نحدد مناسبة قدرة التكييف بالنسبة للمساحة المراد تبريدها ؟؟ 

العملية سهلة أووووووي ، 

مبدئياً : الطن = 1.5 حصان ..

و الـ h p الحصان الواحد يعني = 8000 b t u ..

في وحدة حرارية بريطانية أسمها (( b t u ((* b*ritish *t*hermal* u*nit ، دا المقياس الأساسي للتكييف ،

بــبلادنا العربية (( مصر مثلاً )) بيستخدموا مسمي لوحدة قياس أسمه (( h p (( *h*orse *p*ower  

اللي هيا الكلام الدارج عليها بالسوق التجاري بيسموها الحصان ، 

لكن الـ b t u دي الوحدة المستخدمة بالفعل للقياس و للحساب منتشرة أوي برا مصر حتي بالكلام العادي ،

أحنا هنعمل تكعيب لمساحة المكان المراد تكييفه من خلال المثال دا :

غرفة طولها 10 متر و عرضها 10 م و أرتفاعها 7 متر مثلاً (( دا مجرد مثال )) ،

هنضرب الـ 3 مقاسات ببعض 10 * 10 * 7 = 700 ،

بعد كدا الكلام اللي هقوله دا بيتوقف علي نظرة الخبرة في التقدير ،

اللي عندنا 3 مستويات مختلفة للحمل الحراري هما (( 300 ، 350 ، 400 )) عدد السعرات الحرارية بالمتر المربع ،

مثلاً لو واجهة الغرفة غربية فهستخدم وحدة سعر حراري عالي لأن الأحتباس الحراري له دور ،

لو الغرفة مستخدميها كتير و مش هتتعزل نوعاً ما و مفيش ستارة هوائية يبئا هستخدم سعر حراري عالي ،

لو محتويات الغرفة كتير زي لبس كتير مثلاً ، أثاث ، أجهزة ينتج عنها طاقة حرارية (( كمبيوترات مثلاً في سايبر بئا )) ،

لو الغرفة أخر دور و مفيش بأعلاها مباني ، عدد مستخدمي الغرفة عامل مهم أيضاً ،

كل العوامل دي هتفرق في تحديد أستخدام السعر الحراري (( 300 ، 350 ، 400 )) ،

هنعتمد في تحديد المناسب طبقاً لتقدير وضع الغرفة و أعتقد الأمثلة للعوامل اللي ممكن نقابلها واضحة ،

متنسوش أن في 3 أنواع للتبريد (( فيه تبريد حفظ ، تبريد تجفيف ، تبريد تجمد " فريزر بئا " )) ،

أعتقد بما أننا بنتكلم علي تبريد غرفة أدمية يبئا تبريد حفظ لدرجة الحرارة ليس أكثر ،

أستكمالاً لنتيجة المثال الحالي ،

هنضرب الـ 700 * 350 مثلاً = 245000 و نقسم الرقم دا علي 

8000 اللي هي الخاصة بالـ b t u ، 

هيظهرلي الناتج = 30.625 حصان المطلوب تركيبه للمساحة المدرجة بالمثال ، طبعاً الناتج النهائي للتركيب ربما يكون 29 حصان يمشي بردو عادي أو 31 حصان شغال بردو عادي لأن أكيد مدي السعرات الحرارية للمكان مش ثابتة فأكيد هتقل لوقت معين ..

وقتها بئا هنقرر نركب موديلات الـ split و لا ccd و لا شباك و لا مركزي و نخلص الموضوع ..


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*مجهود راااااااائع ربنا يباركك اخى ويبارك خدمتك​​*


----------



## zama (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مــُتشكر كرستينا لذوئك ..

==

النهاردا بئا هنتطرق لمعلومة عن أساس الأبجدية العربية و أيضاً أساس ترتيب الحروف الأبجدية علي الــ 

keyboard  .. 

مبدئياً : الأبجدية العربية هي الأبجدية الثانية بالعالم بعد الأبجدية اللاتينية ..

*الأبجدية الأصلية هي (( أبجد هوز )) ،

أما الترتيب *الحالي للحروف يقوم علس أساس تجميع الحروف علي أساس الشكل ، 

(( ب ، ت ، ث ، == س ، ش == ط ، ظ == ع ، غ و هكذا )) ذلك رأئ من الأراء ..

هناك رأئ أخر بيقول أن حرفي (( أ ، ب )) أختيروا بالأول لأن الطفل ببداية أمتهانه للكلام بيقولهم ،

باقي الحروف تناسقت بالترتيب بهذا الشكل لمجرد التشابه و السجع ..

تترتب الحروف العربية ع النسق الأبجدي الأصلي (( أبجد هوز )) بالنسق الآتي :

(( أ ، ب ، ج ، د ، هـ ، و ، ز ، ح ، ط ، ي ، ك ، ل ، م ، ن ، س ، ع ، ف ، ص ، ق ، ر ، ش ، ت ، ث ، خ ، 

ذ ، ض ، ظ ، غ )) ..

أعاد العرب ترتيب الحروف لما نقطوا الحروف للتمييز بينها ، بعد كدا رتبوها علي الترتيب الهجائي 

(( أ ، ب ، الحالي اللي أحنا أتعلمناه بالمدرسة )) ..

في شوية معاني لكلمات تخضع للترتيب الـ (( أبجد هوز )) _ *لكن مش متأكد* من معاني الكلمات _ 

أبجد = أخذ ، هوز = ركب ، كلمن = متعلماً ، حطي = وقف ، ضظغ = أتم ، قرشت = أخذه بالقلب ..

يختلف الترتيب الأبجدي بين المشرق العربي و مغربه علي أساس تشابه بعض الحروف بالرسم 

(( ف ، ق ، غيره )) ..

ترتيب المشارقة العرب لأبجدية الحروف كما نعلمها نحن ، 

(( أ ، ب ، ت ، ث ، ج ، ح ، خ ، د ، ذ ، ر ، ز ، س ، ش ، ص ، ض ، ط ، ظ ، ع ، غ ، ف ، ق ، ك ، ل ، م ، 

ن ، هـ ، و ، ي )) ..

ترتيب المغاربة العرب للأبجدية ،

(( أ ، ب ، ت ، ث ، ج ، ح ، خ ، د ، ذ ، ر ، ز ، ط ، ظ ، ك ، ل ، م ، ن ، ص ، ض ، ع ، غ ، ف ، ق ، ق ، س ،

ش ، هـ ، و ، ي )) ..

يبئا لو لاحظنا أن الترتيب مغارب العرب يبدأ يختلف عننا من بعد حرف الـ (( ز : ي )) الأختلاف محصور بين 

الحرفين دول ..

بعد كدا جه عمنا الصفدي و قال " أن ترتيب الأخوة المشارقة للحروف أفضل لأنهم نسقوا الحروف 

المتشابهة جنب بعضها لغاية حرف الـ (( ق )) ، بعد كدا أختتموا بالحروف الفردية بعد أن 

أنهوا توأم الحروف " ..

أيضاً من ضمن الخلافات بين أهل المشارقة العرب و المغاربة العرب ، يكمن في حرفي (( ف ، ق )) ،

المشارقة بينقطوا الـ (( ف )) بنقطة واحدة فوقها و الـ (( ق )) بنقطتين فوقها ، بينما المغاربة نقطوا الـ

(( ف )) بنقطة واحدة لكن تحتها بئا و الـ (( ق )) بنقطة واحدة بس فوقها بردو ..

بعد عمنا الصفدي دا ، جه ناس كتير و تواريخ كتير و كتب و مرجعيات لغوية كتير (( حبيت أخلي المعلومة خفيفة بقدر الإمكان )) ..

حصل بعد كدا أختلاف علي تقديم وضع حرف الـ (( و )) علي الـ (( هـ )) ، 

يُقال بصدد هذه الجزئية رواية _ غير متأكد من صحتها _ الرواية بتقول أن أن بتقديم حرف الـ (( و )) 

ليسبق حرف الـ (( هـ )) بترتيبنا الأبجدي المشرقي اللي أتعلمناه ، نتيجة هذا التقديم بذلك فقدت كلمة

(( هو )) الناتجة نتيجة الترتيب الذي نراه ، للتعصب لبند الذكورية لا الرجولية فتم رفض تقديم مكان 

حرف الـ (( و )) علي حرف الـ (( هـ )) ، لأن لو نجح التقديم بأستبدال الترتيب الأول (( هـ ، و ، ي ))  

لأصبح ترتيب الحروف (( و ، هـ ، ي )) بالتالي سيلغي بذلك الضمير الذكوري (( هو )) و نتج الضمير 

(( هي )) ، 

توجد رواية أخري _ *غير متأكد* من صحتها _ لمنع تقديم حرف الـ (( و )) علي الـ (( هـ )) ، لأن بالترتيب 

الأول المجرد من موضوع التقديمات دا هيكون ترتيب الحروف كالآتي كما نعرفه الآن (( هـ ، و ، ي )) ، 

بترتيب الحروف هكذا تنتج كلمة (( هوي = سقط )) كانت مقصودة لمعايرة سلطان معين بعصرهم ، 

(( عالم فاضي )) ..

جه بئا عمنا (( الصحاح )) راح عمل ترتيب تاني خالص غير الترتيبين بتوع المشارقة و المغاربة العرب ،

(( ع ، ح ، هـ ، غ ، خ ، ق ، ك ، ج ، ش ، ض ، ص ، س ، ز ، ط ، ت ، د ، ظ ، ذ ، ث ، ر ، ل ، ن ، ف ، 

ب ، م ، و ، ي ، أ )) ، 

الترتيب دا كان قائم علي أساس تنوع التصنيف بين الحروف الحلقية لأن مخارجها بعيدة و أنتهت بالحروف 

الخاصة بالشفتين ..

هناك العديد من أنواع الخطوط العربية منها : النسخ و الرقعة و الثلث و الكوفي و السيني و الحجازي و غيرهم ..

جاء الحجاج بن يوسف هو الذي قام بتنقيط حروف اللغة العربية (( *الإعجام* )) ، من هنا نشأ الخلاف بين 

مشارق و مغارب العرب لكن حالياً الخلاف أندثر تدريجياً ، قام أبي الأسود الدؤلي بوضع قواعد تشكيل 

الكلام ..

بالنسبة لترتيب الحروف فيه نوعين من الترتيب هما : 

1- *ترتيب أبجدي* كان أساسه تقريباً الفينيقية و تتشابه معه لغات تانية ..

2- *ترتيب هجائي* و هو الترتيب المستخدم حالياً بقوائم الأسماء و الموبيلات و الكلام دا ..

يمكن كتابة حروف و أشكال اللغة العربية من خلال رمز *اليونيكود* (( الرمز الموحد )) ..

بعض الحروف تنتهي بشكل لولب _ مرنة المظهر تقريباً _ بمثابة زخرفة هادئة ، زي الـ (( ي )) ..

يوجد 4 أوضاع لأشكال الحرف بالعربي (( مبدئئ ، أوسط ، خاتمي ، منعزل دون صلة زي الـ " قر*أ*ة " ..

صوت الهمزة و المد بمثابة توقف حلقي ..

التشديد (( * ّ*  )) هو بمثابة مضاعفة صوت ساكن بدلاً من كتابة الحرف مرتين كما بالأنجلش ..

التنوين هو عبارة عن أضافة نون زائدة للأسم ، حالات التنوين 3 (( *رفعَ* ،* نص**بً* ، *ضمٌ* )) ..

محتمل يكون أصل الأبجدية العربية إلي اللهجة النبطية باللغة الآرامية ، أصبح من الصعب تمييز الحروف 

الآرامية ، لأن بالكتابات القديمة حوالي 15 حرف المميزين ليحلوا محل 28 صوت ..

==

*أساس ترتيب الحروف الأبجدية علي الـ key board  ..*

يوجد أكثر من توزيع لأبجدية اللغات علي الـ key board ، مثلاً نجد توزيع حروف بسمي *qwerty* و هو 

ترتيب الحروف التي بجانب زر (( tab  )) مروراً بأتجاه يميناً ، هي طريقة موجودة منذ حوالي 120 عام  ، 

يوجد أيضاً مسمي *azerty* لتوزيع الحروف و هو يستخدم بدول الشمال الأفريقي المتحدثة بالفرنسية ، 

عادة ما يكون أنظمة توزيع الحروف مختلفة من أقليم لأخر ، و هناك طريقة توزيع أخري للحروف تسمي 

*devorak* simplified keyboard و هي طريقة مميزة جداً بالطباعة و سريعة جداً ، و تعتبر أفضلهم و 

نجحت في التقليل من الأخطاء بقدر الإمكان ، تطور بنظام ترتيب الحروف *qwerty* ، تطورت الطباعة جداً 

من أستخدام 4 أصابع : أستخدام 8 أصابع ..

قبل أختراع الكمبيوتر ، كان يوجد كاتب و صحفي يسمي كروستوفر شولز الذي أخترع الآلة الكاتبة ، 

بعد أن نجح كرستوفر بعد فشلة عدة مرات في تنفيذ الأختراع إلي أن نجح ، فباع الأختراع لشركة و كان 

الترتيب أبجدي من البداية ، لكنه سمع لنصيحة أحد أصدقاؤه بأن يجعل الحروف الأكثر شيوعاً بالأستخدام

بالخط الأساسي الأوسط و الأقل نوعاً ما بالخط الأعلي و الخط السفلي البقية ، و كانت عملية التنفيذ 

مقامة علي جانب أحصائي لأكثرية أي الحروف شيوعاً باللغة العربية و الرومانية _ اللاتيني أسمه روماني 

، تبعاً لأقليم لاتنيوم الذي يقع بجنوب غرب روما _  و سميت بأسم   [FONT=&quot]Dvorak Simplified Keyboard 

، *مثلاً : *

نجد حرفي الـ (( أ )) و الـ (( ل )) بالخط الأوسط لأكثرية أستخدامهم لأنها (( الـ )) التعريف ..

يوجد رأئ أخر لتصنيف الحروف ، يقول هذا الرأئ *"* أن النظام الترتيبي الآن هو بمثابة أمتداد للنظام القديم 

، سبب هذا الترتيب الغير أبجدي يرجع لمسمي (( *التعصيب* )) حتي لا تتشابك الحروف إن كتبت 

بسرعة بآلات الطباعة القديمة ، علي أساس مواجهة الأحرف الأكثر أستعمالاً أمام أصابع اليد ، و *أبسط *

*دليل* علي ذلك تواجد مفتاح المسطرة (( المسافة )) بناحية أصبعي الإبهام الثانويين الأستخدام 

، لأن أستخدام الكيبورد للكتابة بسرعة عالية له شكل أداء خاص به *"* ..

من أسرع الشخصيات أداءاً بالكتابة ، يقوموا بكتابة 90 كلمة بالدقيقة بمتوسط الكلمة لا تقل عن 5 أحرف لجانب المسافة ..




[/FONT]


----------



## zama (9 أكتوبر 2011)

حقيقة المفهوم الأقتصادي للسعر المكسور القيمة ؟؟

مثلاً تتمشي بـ mall تلاقي منتج سعره  1000 ، بس تلاقي سعره مكتوب 9.999 بالظبط ، 

تفتكر ليه ؟؟ 

أهل الأقتصاد قالوا " عشان تبقي مازلت بالوحدة العددية الأقل و بالتقريب هتدفع للأعلي )) 

قائمة علي مبدأ خداع النظر ،لتقليل التأثير النفسي " التراجع " نوعاً ما ، 

دا كلام مظبوط أووووووووي ، لكن مش أصل الحقيقة ، أيه الحكاية ؟؟

كان في واحد أسمه ملفيل ســتـُـن كان مؤسس جريدة " شيكاجو دايلي نتوز " ، كان سعر

جريدته بنس واحد بس ، جه وقت عليه لقي أن مبيعات جرديته قلت ، بالتحليل البحثي العلمي 

للمشكلة ، لقي التراجع بسبب نقص عملة الـــبنس ، فسافر للمصلحة الخاصة بـــصك العملات 

بفيلادلفيا ، جاب منها 10 صناديق للـــبنس ، واجهته بئا مشكلة تاني ، أزاي ينشر و يجعل التداول 

سهل بعملة الـبنس ؟؟ فحاول يقنع التجار أنهم يقللوا ثمن بضاعتهم بنس واحد فقط ، ليتوافر بأيدي 

الناس عملة البنس فيشتروا جريدته ، و أعجب التجار بتشجيعه ليهم و نفذوا رغبته لأنه وعدهم أنه 

يعمل حملات دعاية منظمة لمتاجرهم بأسعار مخفضة عن المعتاد بوقتها ، 

من وقتها بئا أعجب أهل الأقتصاد بالفكرة لأنها أنتشرت أووووووي ، و فرصة جيدة لتداول العملات القليلة 

القيمة ..

==

يلا bye ..


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2011)

معني شريحة خطوط الموبايل  *sim*

subscriber identity module ..

وحدة هوية المشترك ..


----------



## zama (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*أصل أتيكيت كلمة cheers ..*

نرجع شوية لعصور الظلمة الخاصة بالقرون الوسطي ، تم الأعتياد لقتل شخص أن يضعوا له السم 

بما يشربه ، فأصبح المشروبات دائماً محل شك من الجميع ، فظهر أسلوب جديد لأسترجاع الثقة نوعاً ما 

، بدأ الناس بتلامس كؤوس الشراب ببعضها ، و أيضا تتبادل قطرات من السائل المشروب من بعضها البعض 

، بدأت الناس بعد كدا _ بتقدم عصر العلم و أنتهاء عصور الظلمة _ تأرف من أسلوب السكب المتبادل 

للشراب دليلاً علي الثقة ، فأكتفوا بأظهار الثقة من خلال تلامس الكؤوس ببعض و خلاص ، بعد كدا 

أنتشر التقليد بهذا الأسلوب لأظهار الثقة بين الشاربين ، و أصبح الأمر يتعلق بأتيكت الصالونات ، 

لأن المشروبات دب مش عصير قصب يتشرب مرة واحدة كدا ..


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*حلوه الموسوعه دى يا زاما وعجبتنى المعلومات الى فيها*​


----------



## zama (11 أكتوبر 2011)

مـُـتشكر لذوئك يا سويتي ، طيب بما أن الموسوعة نالت إعجابك و قبولك أستأذنك تهدينا معلومة بأي 

مجال أو بالحياة العامة ، و يبئا أشتراك منك معانا ، دا لو تسمحي يعني ..

==

شوفوا يا أخوة ، معلومة النهاردا عن ماركات السيارات ..

*1*- العربية (( رولز رويز )) دي عربية فوق أووووووووووووووي ، أيه قصتها ؟؟ ، نعرف سوا ، 







أشتغل عمو فريدريك رويس بمجال الكهرباء و الميكانيكا ، عمل أول عربية بأسم رويس ، 

و جه قابل عمو تشارلز رولز و عمل معاه عقد شراكة و بدأوا يسموا العربية بأسم رولز رويز ..

*2*- البيجو ، عربية عملية أوووووووووي ، بدليل أنها نزلت لسوق الأجرة مش ملاكي بس ،






العربية دي جه شعارها من أسد مدينة بلفور الفرنسية ، حيث تم صنعها ..

*3*- تويوتا ، 






مؤسس الشركة صمم أول آلة لشغل النسيج ، (( دا بإختصار بعيداً عن الأرقام و البلاد و كل 

الموال دا )) ، كان أسم الشركة أساساً تويودا ، لكن مع التحريف للكلمة أصبح من السهل نطق الكلمة 

بحرفين (( ت )) ، " تويو " معناها الكثير من ، " دا " معناها الأرز ، طبعاً الأسم ياباني ، كان الأسم بالأول 

" توفودا " ، شعار الشركة عبارة عن 3 أشكال بيضاوية ، 2 منهم يمثلوا تعانق قلب العميل مع قلب 

المنتج ، أما الشكل البيضاوي الكبير المحيط بالشكلين يمثل التطور التكنولوجي للشركة ..

*4*- الفورد ، 






مؤسس الشركة عمو هنري فورد ، سمي الشركة علي أسم العائلة ، 

عمل الخلفية للشعار أزرق ، علي أساس أنه المنتج العظيم تحت السماء ، كتب كلمة فورد باللون 

الـ silver للدلالة علي نقاء و رقي هدفه من أي حسابات دنيئة ، بس و شكراً علي كدا ..

*5*- ميتسوبيشي ، 






أساس الشركة كان شغال و عنده ترسانة لصناعة السفن ، 

شعار الشركة عبارة عن 3 الماسات أو 3 أجنحة الخاصة بمراوح دفع السفينة ، 

معني ميتسوبيشي : نبات مائي أو الماسات ثلاث ..

*6*- لوتس ،  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بالنسبة للأسم : معرفش سبب أختياره و مش لاقيه ، اللي يتعب و يلاقيه يتعب و يقول يكسب ثواب ، 

بالنسبة لحروف اللي فوق كلمة لوتس هما (( a ، b ، c )) لأن أسم مؤسس الشركة أنطوني كولين 

بروس  ، 

بالنسبة للون الأخضر للخلفية ، عشان دا كان اللون المستخدم في العربيات السباق بــبريطانيا ، 

بالنسبة للون الأصفر ، لأن الحاج أنطوني كان بيحلم يشوف شركته عليها أضواء اللمعان و الشهرة ، 

فقال نختار اللون الأصفر علي أساس أنه لون الشمس ، (( أنا راضي ذمتكوا ، دي لو عربية مشهورة ، 

كنت هتعب نفسي و أجيب لماركتها صورة !! )) ..

*7*- أودي ، دي عربية فاجرة أوووووووووي ، 







دا أسم أحد مؤسسي الشركة ، كان أسمه اودي ، معني الأسم باللاتيني : أسمع ، سبب أختياره 

كأسم للمنتج علي سبيل أن الشركة عايزة توجه نصيحة للمشتري بأقتناء منتجها .. 

بالنسبة للشعار عبارة عن 4 دوائر متشابكين ، نظراً لأن هناك 4 شركات عملوا أتفاقية تعاون بين 

بعضيهم ، أسمهم (( هوتش ، أندر ، أودي ، مش فاكر الرابعة لأنه أسم أهبل كدا )) ..

*8*- مرسيدس ، شعار الشركة ، عبارة عن نجمة بها 3 فروع ليمثل سيطرة الشركة علي 

الأرض و الجو و البحر ، و الدائرة تمثل أكليل الغار لأن الشركتين (( ميرسيدس و الغار )) أتعاونوا ..






*9*- B . M . W  ، شعارها متقسم لـ 4 أربع ليمثل مروحة الطائرة ، بها جزء أزرق ليمثل السماء ..






*10*- سيتروين ، ماركة بتجمع بين الشياكة و العملية و المرونة ، 

يمثل شكل الماركة أسنان التروس الخاصة بالتنقل بين السرعات ..






*11*- أوستن مارتن ، دي عربية عمري ما شوفتها ع الواقع ، كله سمع خير ، المهم ، 

مارتن دا أسم عائلة المؤسس للشركة و أوستن دا أسم منطقة للسباقات ..







*12*- مازدا ، أساس الشعار يمثل حرف V ، يعتبر شكل جديد لزهرة التوليب ، طور الشكل المصور 

يوشيمارا ، الشكل فيه أجنحة ممتدة ليمثل المرونة و الأبداع ..






*13*- سوبارو ، نفسي أجرب الحاجات اللي أخري بسمع عليها و بس دي ، المهم ، 

الشعار عبارة عن 6 نجوم للدلالة علي نجاح الثورة اليابانية بكل الأتجاهات (( 4 أتجاهات أصلية و 

الأتجاهين العلوي و السفلي )) ..







*14*- لامبور غيني ، ماركة غريبة عرفتها و أنا ببحث عن حكاية لادا ، المهم ، 

مؤسس الشركة كان يحب يتفرج علي مصارعة الثيران فعمل أسم الماركة علي اسم الطور اللي عليه الرهان و كسب ..







*15*- لادا ، ماركة طلعت روحي و هي عربية تعبانة و تأرف أساساً ، بس أهو نعرفها و خلاص ، 

الكلام المنتشر علي الماركة دي ، بيقول أنه أسم بناتي لألهة الحب و الخصوبة و الجمال الأسطوري ..






*16*- فيات ، هي كلمة إيطالية fiat 

L'*f*abrica *i*taliano *a*utomobil *t*orino

مصنع للسيارات بـــتورينو الإيطالية ..






*17*- فيراري ، الشعار عبارة عن وثبة حصان ، لأن الطيار الإيطالي دا قدر يقنع الشركة أنها تستخدم 

شعاره للطيران بالحرب العالمية الأولي ، و يعملوا الشعار ماركة عربية ..







*18*- فولفو ، كلمة لاتينية = " أنا أتدحرج " ، الدائرة و السهم إشارة للصلب السويدي ، كان يمثل الشعار 

كوكب المريخ ، لأن الكواكب القديمة كان دلالاتها المعادن ، الشمس = ذهب ، القمر = فضة ، عطارد = 

زئبق ، الزهرة = نحاس ، المريخ = حديد ، زحل = رصاص ، المشتري = صفيح ..






*19*- سكودا ، هي أكبر شركة تشيكية وأندمجت مع شركة في تشيكوسلوفاكيا ، أسس شركة سكودا  عمو فاكلاف ، بدأ بصناعة دراجات هوائية ،






الشعار عبارة عن سهم مجنح لونه أخضر ، محاط بدائرة سوداء ، أختلفت الأراء حول الغرض من الشعار ، 

قيل أنه عبارة عن صداقة للبيئة نظراً للون الأخضر ، و البعض الأخر قال " أنه يرمز لريشة الهنود الحمر " 

، سكودا هي أسم رجل أعمال أسمه " أميل سكودا " ، بعد أنهيار سور برلين و الأتحاد السوفيتي تم

خصخصة الشركات التشيكية و من ضمنهم شركة سكودا ، و أزدهرت كما نري بعدما مر عليها أصعب

الظروف الأقتصادية لكن بالصبر و المثابرة و الأمانة فتميزت ..

==

bye ..


​


----------



## مسرة (11 أكتوبر 2011)

zama قال:


> حقيقة المفهوم الأقتصادي للسعر المكسور القيمة ؟؟
> 
> مثلاً تتمشي بـ mall تلاقي منتج سعره 1000 ، بس تلاقي سعره مكتوب 9.999 بالظبط ،
> 
> ...


 

*اشكرك على هذه الموسوعه الي اتمنى بأنها تكبر و تصير غنيه بالمعلومات التي تفيدنا *
*و المهمه للثقافتنا....انا اشجعك من قلبي*

*المعلومه هذه عجبتني لاني شخصيا انخدعت مرات كثيرة بهذه الحقيقه هههههه*
*و جميل اني اعرف التاريخ لهذه الحقيقه*


----------



## zama (12 أكتوبر 2011)

أختي مسرة ، مـُتشكر لذوئك و تشجيعك ، الموسوعة هتستمر لو كلنا سوا شاركنا بخبرتنا ..

==

معني *لاظوغلي* ..

طبعاً كلنا سمعنا عن ميدان لاظوغلي ، و اللي مشفش سمع ع أقل تقدير ، و اللي مسمعش يعرف معانا ،

هختصر الرغي الكتير و الأرقام ، لأن كلنا و أنا من ضمنكوا عايز أعرف المقصد و بسرعة ، 

أيه الحدوتة ؟؟ نعرف سوا 

كان في وزير مالية لــــمحمد علي باشا ، أسمه " *لاظوغلي* " ، 

الراجل دا بعد كدا تولي مناصب تانية زي وزارة العسكر زمااااااااان (( حالياً وزارة الدفاع أو الحربية )) ،

وزارة العسكر غير ديوان الشرطة أو اللي كان أسمهم المتلصصين أو البصاصين ، 

بعدا كدا ربنا كرمه و بئا رئيس دواوين مصر (( رئيس وزراء )) ،

لاظوغلي باشا كان عنده حس تخطيط عالي عالي ، دبر مذبحة القلعة للماليك ،

أساس أسمه محمد لاظوغلي باشا ،

" *وُغلي* " معناها باشا ، لاظ *معرفش معناها* ، اللي يوصل لحاجة يتعب و يقول ،

تمثال لاظوغلي علي شكل واحد سقا (( زي سمعان الخراز كدا ، بيجيب مايا للناس )) ،

عمل التمثال نحات فرنسي ، أسمه " جاك مار " ، يشبه الفنان / " محمود مختار " اللي كان عندنا بمصر 

و عمل تمثال نهضة مصر ، المهم ، 

للأسف ملئناش صورة لــــلاظوغلي باشا لأنه كان راجل عملي و مش بيهتم بالمظاهر ، 

بالمناسبة يعتبر " محمد لاظوغلي " رفيق محمد علي لما جم لمصر ، 

الفنان / " جاك مار " النحات ، أعد يدور علي أوصاف " لاظوغلي " طبقاً للروايات ، 

لغاية ما قابل السقا دا ، المهم جابوا الراجل السقا دا و ثبتوه بعد تغيير شكله لغاية ما بئا أقرب حاجة 

لشكل " عم لاظوغلي  " ، عملوا التمثال التقريبي و خلاص ، 

بمناسبة الراجل السقا دا ، كان اللي يشتغل سقا زماااااااان لازم يكون عضلات ضهره قويه عشان 

يعرف يشيل أربة المايا أو الوعاء الخاص بالمايا ، المهم عشان يقدر يرفع حمل المايا علي ضهره و يلف ،

أحياناً كان السقا معاه حمار ، نظام delivery للمايا زمان ، فكروني بالأنبا / صرابامون بياع الزيت كان 

ديلفري بردو للزيت ، 

في شوارع بالقاهرة أسمها لاظوغلي بردو غير الميدان نفسه ، فين ؟؟ معرفش لكن سمعت ،

المهم هي دي الحدوتة بإختصار ..

==

يلا bye ..


----------



## zama (12 أكتوبر 2011)

تمثال لاظوغلي ..

==

متأسف يا بشوات كنت هنسي الصورة ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*ليه اللي بني القاهرة حلواني ؟؟*

الحقيقة أنا أعتقدت أنها مغالاة بالتعبير ، أو كلام أشاعات لأن أيه علاقة الحلواني بالمعمار ؟؟ !! ، أو مجرد 

حب متشدد من أهل البلد ، شخصياً بحب أعرف أصل الحكاية *بقدر الإمكان* ربما فراغ أو أهتمام ، المهم 

اللي وصلتله هو اللي هقوله و اللي يعرف جديد بأي مجال لو سمحت يقول و يعتبر الموضوع بنك 

معلومات للمنفعة العامة :

كان في زمان شخص أسمه جوهر الصقلي ، أسس القاهرة الفاطمية " تقريباً مصر القديمة الآن " 

المهم الراجل دا كان من طائفة الأرمن بكرواتيا قبل ما ينقل لــصقلية ، كان بيعرف يعمل شوية حلويات 

قبل ما يبعوه للخليفة / المنصور بالله ، بعد ما تم بيعه ، دخل الجيش فأثبت كفاءة قتالية و خبرة 

أستراتيجية عالية بالخطط و كان عنده خبرة قيمة جداً بعلم الفلك فكان بيقدر يختار التوقيت و الأماكن 

الصح كترانزيت للجنود يناموا فيها و يهجموا أمتي وإدارة موقعة القتال ببراعة لأنه كان يجيد الدهاء و الكلام 

العسكري دا ، و طبعاً كان بيفهم بالعمارة كويس و لذلك كان بيقدر يقيم الغنيمة العسكرية بأسلوب 

يختزل فيه الخسارة و تطرقه لمجال العمارة كان يساعده بوضع الخطط العسكرية لأنه كان بيقدر يحدد أيه

مكان الثغرة المناسب للمدينة الحصينة ، جاء جوهر الصقلي لمصر بقيادة جيش الفاطميين و هزم 

الأخشيديين ، بني القاهرة الفاطمية ، 

سميت القاهرة بهذا الأسم لا لقهرها للأعداء ، بل لتزامن توقيت أفتتاح المدينة مع توقيت ظهور " النجم 

القاهر " ، فسميت بالقاهرة لذلك السبب ، بنيت القاهرة علي نظام مغاير لأساليب بناء و تخطيط المدن

آنذاك ، حيث كان منتشر التخطيط الهيبودامي للمدن و هو تخطيط يوناني ، بإختصار : يختصر التخطيط 

الهيبودامي بمشابهته برقعة الشطرنج (( نظام خطوط طولية و عرضية )) ، صمم طراز البناء جوهر الصقلي 

، منع العامة من دخول المدينة أثناء البناء ، أستغرق البناء حوالي 4 سنين ، أعجب الخليفة المعز بالمدينة 

فجعلها العاصمة ، خلصت الحكاية ..


----------



## zama (26 أكتوبر 2011)

سهراية موضوع " *الحاتي* " ، 

الحقيقة بالنسبة لمصر ، كل شخص يحب يعمل مشروع كباب و كفتة والليلة دي ، هبا يروح مسميه 

" *حاتي* " ، الموضوع دا أنتشر ، سألت محدش قال خبر خير  ، فدورت و وصلت للي هكتبه مختصراً ، 

معني الكلمة حرفياً لغوياً ، حاتي = كثير الشرب ، طبقاً لكلام قارئ المعجم بتوع اللغة العربية ..

*في حكاية تانية* ، بتقول أن " الحاتي " دا أسم منطقة قديمة أوي بآسيا الصغري ، كمان ظهر لفظ 

" حاتي " في النصوص الأكدية و التجارية الخاصة بالأشوريين ، بيقولك أن كلمة " حاتي " كان أسم 

مجموعة من سكان الأناضول و غيرهم كانوا بيتكلموا اللغة الحيثية و كمان لغات هندية أوروبية ، 

الأشوريين أستخدموا لفظ " حاتي " علي منطقة غرب الفرات خلا المناطق الغير خاضعة لحكم الدولة 

الحيثية ، كانت بتشتهر المنطقة دي بتجمعات الماشية المسمنة ، لذلك سموا محلات الكباب بأسم 

" الحاتي " قياساً بأسم منطقة " الحاتي " الغنية بالمواشي .. 

*في حكاية تانية* عن أصل تسمية لفظ الحاتي للكبابجية بمصر ، بيقولك أن اللفظ جه مصر وقت خضوع 

مصر لحكم الدولة العثمانية ، كان فيه ما شابه خمارات و بها أكلات لحوم بجانب الخمور ، فسموا المكان 

اللي بالطراز دا أسم الحاتي لأن الحاتي معناها كثير الشرب و كمان لأن حاتي دا أسم منطقة غنية 

بالمواشي مصدر اللحوم ،

بأمانة ناس دماغها عالية ، بس طبعاً بعد أزدهار الدين الحنيف بمصر أتلغي من الأماكن دي الشرب 

و بئا ياكلوا الأكل مجفف " ناشف " بدون خمور و أستمر مسمي الحاتي ..

بشهر رمضان محلات الخمور بتقفل بالقاهرة و بيشتغلوا من تحت التربيزة للمعارف ، بأمانة جهل ، 

مصر بتعز الحشيش ، لكن الخمور مصدر التدفئة بالشتا يقولوا الـ أيه حرام ، مفيش فايدة ..

==

في بعض الأراء التانية _ شخصياً بسميها أفتكاسات _ بتقولك أن " حت " = قطع ، الشكل المظهري 

للتعامل مع اللحوم ، اللي هو  " حتها " = قطعها ، فظهر مسمي الحاتي خاص بالكبابجيا .. 

==

حاسس أن مصر فأر تجارب بكل شئ ..


==

نلتقي لنرتقي ، bye ..


----------



## zama (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبرووووووووووووووووك ،

*أعتقد الكلمة دي منتشرة بين كافة اللهجات العربية سواء المغربية أو المشرقية منها ،

مقصود بيها تقديم التهنئة بين الناس لأي مناسبة ، 

نقدر نقول أنها تساوي congratulation بالأنكليزي ، 

كان في مبدأ بعلم النفس _ ربما البعض يعرفه _ ، 

بيقول " *أن معني الكلمة ليس بمعناها اللغوي فقط بل بمقصد إلقائها* " ،

من خلال المبدأ اللي فات دا ، يبدأ إعادة النظر لهوية كلمة " *مَــبْــروك* " ،

فـــ  كلمة " *مَــبْــروك* " هي أسم مفعول من كلمة " *بَــرَكَ* " ،

كلمة " *بَــرَكَ *" تأتي من تسمية فعل يفعله أي حيوان من ذوي الــ 4 ، زي البعير مثلاً ، *بَــرَكَ* البعير ،

لغوياً لما بنيجي نقول " *مَــبـْــروك* " كأننا بنقول للشخص " برك عليك الشئ اللي أنت جيبته دا " ، 

طبعاً طبقاً للمعني اللغوي الموضوع هيقلب تهريج ههههههههههههههههههه ، لكن العذر لينا 

أننا مش بنتكلم من منطلق معني الكلمة اللغوي *بل* مقصد إلقائها طبقاً للمبدأ السابق ،

من هنا بئا اللي عايز يحسن لغوياته يعرف أيه المطب و يبدأ يصلح ، لأن معظم كلامنا أخدناه بالممارسة " أهو 

اللي قبلنا بيقولوا كدا و خلاص ، بكدا نعرف نقييم أبسط شئ " ..

==

bye ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أكتوبر 2011)

موسوعة عبتنى خااااااااااااااااااااالص واستفدت من المعلومات بشكل كبير
+ بس لى طلب .... لوينفع نكتب مرجع كل معلومة هيبقى ممتاز

+ متابع باقى الموسوعة ...
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم واجمل تقيييييييييييييييم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (28 أكتوبر 2011)

موسوعة مفيدة شكرا لمجهودك الطيب


----------



## zama (30 أكتوبر 2011)

> موسوعة عبتنى خااااااااااااااااااااالص واستفدت من المعلومات بشكل كبير



أشكر ربنا أن المعلومات عجبتك ، شرفني وجودك ، يسعدني جداً لو ليك رغبة تشارك معانا بأي حاجة بالوقت اللي يريحك ..



> + بس لى طلب .... لوينفع نكتب مرجع كل معلومة هيبقى ممتاز



الحقيقة يا حبيبي ، طلبك أتمني أقدر أنفذه ، لكن محتاج مشاركة معايا لأجل التغطية العامة للأحداث ،

أسمحلي ، كنت سبقت و كتبت بموضوع " نظم الموسوعة " لو كنت قريته ، سايب لينكه ببدايه 

الموسوعة ، كنت كاتب الجملة المقتبسة دي :



> بعدين لما الموسوعة تتنمي أكتر هنعمل سوا موضوع " *توثيق للمعلومات* "
> 
> الفاقدة الهوية



أسمحلي أقول رأيئ بفكرة المرجعية الموثقة : " هي أن بيكون المرجع الموثق ، محل ثقة من كافة 

الثقافات ، كمان المعلومة لما تستصدر من مصدر موثق ، بيتم أخلاء المسئولية عن المتحدث بها ، 

كمان المصدر الموثق بيضمن للقارئ صحة المعلومة فبيختزل مجهود البحث التأكيدي عن هويتها ..

الحقيقة كلمة المصدر الموثق اللي تقصدها دي ، دي أبسط حقوق القارئ ، و لكن أسمحلي ،

عشان أكون صريح معاك ، مش كل المعلومات عندي ليها مصادر مرجعية موثقة ، لأن بعض المعلومات 

عن دورات أجتزتها ، بعض المعلومات عن قراءات بالمكتبة فسجلتها معايا ، قشور معلومات أخدتها 

من البحث ع النت ، و خلافه من المصادر ، لكن أكيد كل معلومة من اللي بقولها دي ليها كتاب مرجعي ،

لكن للأسف مكتبتي مش كاملة ، و مش هكون حنجري بوء معاك و أقولك لأ متأكد من كل اللي بقوله من 

غير توثيق ، لكن أسمحلي أقولك الكلام العملي : التوثيق هبدأ فيه لو ظروفي هادئة و مرتاحة فبالتالي 

همارس هوايتي صح ، كمان هبدأ في التوثيق لما الموسوعة تتنمي شوية ، لكن بالنهاية مقدرش 

أوعدك _ عشان ألتزم معاك _ بالتوثيق الكامل لأن ربما في عقبات تقف قدامي ، أعتبر كلامي عربون مودة 

مش وعد ..

أتمني أن باقي أخواتي يتفاعلوا معانا بالموسوعة عشان تستمر ، *صعب* أني أكون ملم بكافة مجالات 

الدنيا ، لأن الحياة أتجاهات فكرية كتير ، ياريت كل شخص من أخواتنا يشارك بأي حاجة من اللي يعرفها .. 



> + متابع باقى الموسوعة ...
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتكم واجمل تقيييييييييييييييم



يشرفني متابعتك ، مـُتشكر جداً لتقييمك ..

==



> موسوعة مفيدة شكرا لمجهودك الطيب



تحت أمرك و أي خدمة ، أتمني تشاركنا بأي معلومة حلوة من حضرتك ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*سيناء : sinai *،

سيناء هي أرض خاضعة لـبلدي مصر ، موقعها بين أسيا و أفريقيا ، تنحصر بين خليجي العقبة والسويس 

بمصر ، تعتبر *سيناء* الأرض الواقعة بين البحر المتوسط و الأحمر ، غنية بالجبال بمناطقها الجنوبية ، 

بشواطئها محميات طبيعية ، مثال محمية رأس محمد و غيرها ، *بــسيناء* خامس أعلي قمم الجبال 

بعد جبل  everest بجوار دير سانت كاترين ، *سيناء* أرض غنية المصادر الطبيعية و فقيرة الأستثمارات ، 

تعتبر رمال سيناء من أجود المصادر لصناعة الزجاج الــ pure ، ذكرت *سيناء* بالمعتقدات الدينية المعاصرة 

و المعتقدات الدينية الأثرية ،

يرجع تسمية *سيناء* بهذا الأسم لأسم الأله " *سين* " أله القمر بـــــبابل القديمة ، و معناها أرض الفيروز 

، أنتشرت عبادة الأله " *سين* " بغرب أسيا حتي وصلت لــفلسطين ، صدر توافق قديماً بين المعتقد 

الديني البابلي الخاص بالألة " *سين* " الزائع الصيت و وصل عبادته بمنطقة سيناء و بين الأله " *تحوت* "

أله القمر بالمعتقد المصري ، لكن غلب أسم الأله " *سين* " لكثرة شهرته علي المنطقة التي سميت 

*بسيناء* نسبة للأله " *سين* " فيما بعد ..

*أراء أخري تم وأدها فكرياً* و لم تنتشر ، 

هناك من قال بأن " *سيناء* " معناها الحجر لكثرة جبالها ، 

أسم منطقة " *سيناء* " بلغة الهيرو " هيروغليفية " أسمها " *توشريت* " أي بمعني أرض الجدب و العراء ،

عرفت أيضاً بأسم " *حوريب* " بمعني القفر أو الخراب ، 

أيضاً كان يشار لــ " *سيناء* " بأسم " *دومفكت* " أي مدرجات الفيروز طبقاً لأراء علماء المصريات و 

مرجعيات الدولة الحديثة ،

أيضاً كان يشار لــ " *سيناء* " بأسم " *بياوو* " أي المنجم ، و ذلك طبقاً لنقوش الرمز الديني " سرابيط " ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*المايو البكيني ،

*تقريباً المعلومة غريبة شوية !! ، بصراحة و قت ما حبيت أعرفها و بدأت أسأل سمعت كلام لا جدوي منه ،

و اللي قالي دا من بكين ، رغي كتير من الأخر ، 

المهم هنعرف مع بعض ليه سموا البكيني بالأسم دا ؟؟ 

صمم _ أرباب الأزياء _ المايو البكيني سنة 47 تقريباً ، بأحدث طرز الراحة و الشياكة طبقاً للفكر الغربي ، 

أنتشر بسرعة أوووووووووووي ، كان للمايو البكيني أسم تاني غير البكيني ، قيل أنه كان أسمه *gb* 

نطقه كدا "* چب* " علي أساس الأختصار " *glamour beauty فاتنة الجمال *" ، دا كان أسمه قبل 

البكيني و الله و أعلم من مصداقية الأسم الأولاني ، نرجع لسبب التسمية بالبكيني تاني ، 

كان فيه جزيرة أسمها بكيني ، بجزر المارشلز بالمحيط الهادي ، قامت القوات الأمريكية بتهجير سكانها لأجل 

تجربة أسلحة ذرية ، و كان منتشر أنها منطقة مسموح بها لتجربة الأسلحة الكيميائية و الذرية إلي مرحلة 

الخمسينات ، *المهم* ، بعد كدا علقت مجلات الأزياء *"* تصميم المايو له فعل القنبلة الذرية ع الرجال *"* ، 

و من هنا نقدر نقول بأن الصحافة هي لسان حال المجتمع و الوضع برمته ، نقدر نقول أن الفن مرآة عصره ، 

من هنا أعجب مصممي الأزياء و الشركة المنتجة له بأستغلال أسم جزيرة بكيني ، و هي جزيرة التجارب 

النووية لأطلاق التسمية ع المايو لأجل سرعة أنتشاره ، يعني في الأخر الموضوع فلوس ..

==

bye ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 نوفمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> > أشكر ربنا أن المعلومات عجبتك ، شرفني وجودك ، يسعدني جداً لو ليك رغبة تشارك معانا بأي حاجة بالوقت اللي يريحك ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك 
+ متشكر خالص لذوق حضرتك 
وبنعمة ربنا هشارك معاكم فى موسوعة المعرفة دى 
+ انا بتناقش مع اصحابى فى المعلومات اللى حضرتك بتضيفها وبيفرحوا بيها خالص
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الجميلة خالص دى


----------



## zama (4 نوفمبر 2011)

أخويا *abotarbo* ، أتمني يكون شغلنا ينال قدر إعجابك ، منورنا ، أتمني أشتراكك معايا بالموسوعة ،

في الغالب كل ما نطمح له هيتعمل ، كل شئ هيحتاج وقت و مثابرة ، ربنا يدبر للخير ..

==

*ألوان المخلوقات ،*

طبعاً كلنا بنشوف أبائنا المتقدمين بالسن _ لهم كل الأحترام و التقدير _ بنشوف ألوان شعور كتير ،

المخصب الرئيسي لـــلون الشعر هو *"* *ميلانين melanin* *"* ، هي مادة صبغية بروتينية ، موجودة بجلد 

الأنسان و بصيلات الشعر و العين و غيره ، يعتبير الميلانين من المواد الواقية من حرارة الشمس ، و هو 

يعتبر مسئول عن لون البشرة (( ما بين لون الزنجي negro و الـ blond )) ، يحمي الميلانين الجلد من 

أشعة الشمس فوق البنفسجية ، و بسبب نقص الميلانين يحدث مشاكل بالبصر ، الشخص الـ blond 

اللي هو عنده مرض *"* *المهق الألبيني* *"* *_* هنشوف صورة لطفلة بالأسفل *_* ، لا يتأثر الأ ُناس *

الألبينيين* *"* الـ blond *"* فلا يتأثر ذكائهم أو متوسط أعمارهم أو أنجابهم للبيبــِـهات ، خلاصة الكلام 

الشخص المصاب بالمهق بيبئا قشطة و فل ، الطفل الذي له أحد الأبوين مصاب بالمهق " ألبيني يعني " 

أحتمالية أصابته ضعيفة ، لكن الطفل ذو الأبوين الألبينيين هيبئا blond وش ،  عادة الشخصيات 

*الألبيني* *"* *المهق* *"* بيكونوا حساسين للضوء و عيونهم حساسة نظراً لنقص الصبغة بالعين ، فالقزحية 

بتكون أكثر شفافية ، فبتسمح بإنعكاس الضوء داخلها ، أيضاً الشخصيات الـ blond بيكون جلدها حساس 

أوي للشمس ممكن يتعرض لحروق سريعة نظراً لحرارة الشمس ..

*المهق الألبيني* ، عادة غير قاصر ع البشر لكن يصل *للحيوانات* ،

كالقطط بيضاء الفراء و زرقاء العيون ، التماسيح ، الأسماك و الضفادع ، الكلاب ، الأسود البيضاء ،

غوريلا البيضاء بحديقة حيوانات برشلونة ، (( سيلحق بالموضوع صور )) 

لنميز المهق بالحيوانات فسنجد عيونهم وردية اللون ، عادة الخيول البيضاء تكون خارج الحساب ..

يوجد نوعين من الميلانين : 

(( فيوميلانين يتدرج من لونين الأحمر و الأصفر ، اليوميلانين يتدرج من البني الغامق للأسود )) ..

بنفاذ أنتاج مادة الميلانين يكون لون الشعر إما أبيض أو رصاصي تقريباً ..

==

الصور :








==







==






موضوع بالمنتدي تزامن وجوده

مع موضوع الموسوعة ..


----------



## zama (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*تمثال الحرية نيويورك ،

*صممت فرنسا التمثال ، أهدته فرنسا لأمريكا لتوثيق الصداقة بين البلدين في 28 / 10 / 1886 

أحتفالاً بالذكري المئوية للثورة الأمريكية ، أختير مكان التمثال بخليج ولاية نيويورك ، ليكون بأستقبال الزوار و 

السائحين ، صمم التمثال الفنان / *برتولدي* ، صمم هيكله الأنشائي الفنان / *إيڤل* ، 

التمثال من النحاس و أجوف ، و هو عبارة عن إمرأة تحمل بيمينها شعلة و يدها اليسري الدستور الأمريكي ،

ظهرت شائعة أن شكل وجه التمثال يمثل شكل وجه أم الفنان / *برتولدي* ، هذه شائعة خطأ لها قصة ،

أثناء تواجد الفنان / *برتولدي* بمصر أثناء حفر قناة السويس ، طرأت له فكرة و هي تصميم 

فنار للسفن علي مقدمة القناة ، بهيئة ألهة الحرية و تحمل شعلة بيمينها ، 

و يصور التمثال الألهة بصورة فلاحة مصرية ، كان ذلك مشروع أسمه " *مصر نور آسيا* " ،

عُرض المشروع ع الخديوي / إسماعيل ، و نقح أكثر من مرة ، و فشل تنفيذ الفنار بمصر 

لضيق إمكانيات مصر آنذاك ،

لكن نجح المشروع بـــــنيويورك ..

==

bye ..


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2011)

موسوعه رائعه

هحاول أضيف فيها​


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2011)

أحب أضيف معلومه من مجال دراستى

الملاحه البحريه : كلنا بنسمع عن كلمه الملاحه بس فى كتير مايعرفوش معناها بشكل مبسط .

الملاحه  البحريه  الالكترونيه



هذا ملخص لما يدّرس عن موضوع الملاحة البحرية الالكترونية في الاكاديميات البحريه



تعريف الملاحة:. 
هي فن أيجاد موقع السفينة وقيادتها بأمان من مكان إلى أخر .

أنواع الملاحة :.

- ملاحة ساحلية:
وهي التي تجري على طول السواحل وعلى بعد لا يتجاوز 20 ميلا .



- الملاحة المفتوحة :
وتجري في جميع البحار والمحيطات وهي إما ملاحة دوليه آو ملاحه أهليه .


طرق الملاحة :

- ملاحة بدائيه :
تعتمد على المشاهدات مثل شكل السواحل و الأجسام المشاهدة و غير ذلك .

- الملاحة الفلكية : 
( استعمال الأجرام السماوية من كواكب و نجوم لمعرفة الاتجاه مثل الشمس و القمر و النجوم ) 

- الملاحة التقديرية :
استعمال اتجاه الرياح و التيارات لمعرفة الاتجاه وهي تعتبر ملاحه بدائيه.

- الملاحه بالراديو :
استعمال جهاز الراديو لتحديد الموقع و هناك أنظمة كثيرة و مختلفة بهذه الطريقة . 

.------------------------

موجات الراديو :
لابد من دراسة موجات الراديو و التعرف على طريقة عملها ولا يسعنا الحديث عن شرحها .
مثل موجات الراديو التردد المنخفض و العالي و تصنيفها و مسارها والعوامل  أللتي تعيقها من انكسارات و انعكاسات و تأثير طبقات الغلاف الجوي عليها  وغيرها .

---------------------------- 

أنظمة الملاحة :

- نظام لوران الملاحي :
استعمل منذ الحرب العالمية الثانية و هو نظام انجليزي طورته البحرية  الأمريكية وله أجهزته الخاصة و طرق عمل كل منها و هو عدة إشكال و أنواع  مختلفة لكل نوع خرائط و جداول مختلفة .

- نظام كونسول الملاحي :
هو نظام ملاحه ألماني استعمل في الحرب العالمية الثانية و كان اسمه ( سون )  و طورته انجلترا ويستخدم لملاحة السفن و الطائرات وله أجهزته الخاصة و طرق  عمل كل منها و هو عدة إشكال و أنواع مختلفة لكل نوع خرائط و جداول مختلفة .

- نظام د كا الملاحي :
و هو خاص بشركة د كا للراديو و التلفزيون بلندن و ستعمل هذا النظام منذ  ثلاثين سنه و هو نظام اقتصادي و يتبع هذا النظام سلسة من المحطات المرسلة  تعمل على خدمة مستخدمي هذا النظام من السفن و الطائرات وله أجهزته الخاصة و  طرق عمل كل منها و هو عدة إشكال و أنواع مختلفة لكل نوع خرائط و جداول  مختلفة .

- نظام اوميجا الملاحي :
ل يختلف عن نظام د كا و شبيه بنظام دلراك و ترددها منخفض جدا .

- ألملاحه بالأقمار الصناعية :
و هو الأحدث بين أنظمة ألملاحه و أطلقته البحرية الامريكيه وله أجهزته  الخاصة و طرق عمل كل منها و هو عدة إشكال و أنواع مختلفة لكل نوع خرائط و  جداول مختلفة.

يارب تكون المعلومه وصلت


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومة حلوة خالص 

ربنا يعوضك

متابع باقى المشاركات...


----------



## zama (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*ليه الرز الصيني بالعصايا ،
*





مبدئياً : نتعلم أزاي نتصين و نأكل رز زيهم بالعصايا ، نبدأ سوا بالصور ..

أولاً : هنمسك العصايا الأولي زي الصورة دي ، (( حبيت يكون الوصف بالصور عن الكلام )) ..







ثانياً : هنمسك العصايا اللي هتبئا فوق بالسبابة و الوسطي ، و هنخلي الخنصر و البنصر تحت العصايا 

الأولي ، زي كدا ..






ثالثاً : عند تحريك العصايتين لوضع الأكل بينهم ، هنخلي العصايا السفلي ثابتة لكن العليا هنحركها 

بالصابع الأوسط لفتح مسافة بين العصايتين ، مع التعود هنلاقي إن صابع الإبهام و السبابة قادرين علي

تحريك العصايا العليا بدون تدخل الصابع الأوسط ، كمان الحركة بالأكل هتزيد و الطبق هيخلص بحدود 

5 دقائق بالتقريب ، المهم هنبئا زي الصورة دي ..






رابعاً : بعد كدا هنكون أخدنا الأكل بالعصايا فهنضغط ع الأكل بين العصايتين عشان نرفعه و نأكله ، 

هنضغط بصابع السبابة ع العصايا العليا و هيكون صابع البنصر بمثابة قاعدة للعصايا السفلي لأحكام 

القبض ع الأكل ، زي الصورة دي كدا ..






==

عادة بنأكل بأيدينا اليمين ، 

الصابع الصغير أوووووووي = الخنصر (( اللي هو يرمز لأولادنا )) ،

صابع دبلة الخطوبة = البنصر (( يرمز لشريك العمر )) ،

الصابع الكبير أووووووووي = الأوسط (( سرمز لشخصك )) ،

الصابع اللي بنحذر بيه و بيعلم فيه القلم الجاف = السبابة (( يرمز لأخواتك )) ،

الصابع اللي بنعمل بيه good أو كنا بنستخدمه كمصاصة و أحنا صغيرين = إبهام (( يرمز لبابا و ماما )) ..

حبيت أقول أسماء الصوابع للي ميعرفهمش ..

==

*تأريخ الأكل بالعصايا الصيني* ،

يذكر أن أمبراطور صيني كان طاغية ، راوده تكهن يوماً أن هناك ثورة ستقوم ضده ، فأمر بجمع كافة 

الأسلحة و كافة المقتنيات المعدنية ، تجريم صنع آلات مدببة ، فأتجه الشعب الصيني لأستخدام 

عصي خشبية من *شجر البامبو* (( المصنع منه الكراسي أحياناً )) ليستخدموها كأدوات لمائدة أو طاولة 

الطعام ، أيضاً دعم فكرة أستخدام العصي بالأكل فكر الإرشاد  الأقتصادي ، مفاداة ذلك الفكر الإقتصادي 

هو الآتي " بكل وجبة لكل فرد لو أقتصد حبة أرز واحدة لأصبح الأقتصاد أكثر إزدهاراً " طبعاً المعلقة لا تدعم 

ذلك الفكر الإقتصادي فأمتهنوا الأكل بالعصايا ، الرز من المأكولات الأكثر إنتشاراً بتلك البلاد .. 

==

كراسي البامبو 






==

bye ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 نوفمبر 2011)

هشارك معاكم بمعلومات ثقافية عن المذاهب الأدبية فى سطور وهبتدى بمذهب:

الكلاسكيـــــــــــــــة :

+ أول من إستعمل لفظ الكلاسيكية الكاتب اللاتينى " أولوس جيليوس " فى القرن الثانى الميلادى . وقد شاع هذا المضمون فى العصور الوسطى , ومطالع عصر النهضة الأوربية , بحيث انتقل الأصطلاح إلى كل لغات أوروبا دون إستثناء ... وقد أكد دارسو الإنسانيات فى عصر النهضة أن الأعمال الأدبية والفنية التى ينطبق عليها مفهوم الكلاسيكية , هى الأعمال اليونانية والرومانية القديمة فقط , لأنها الوحيدة التى ترتفع الى مستوى التراث الإنسانى , بحكم الأرستقراطية الفكرية الراقية .

+ ولكن هذا المفهوم الضيق لم يصمد لإختبار الزمن , وتطور , بحيث أصبح ينطبق على كل أدب يبلور المثل الإنسانية الخالدة , المتمثلة فى الحق والخير والجمال .

+ ومازال بعض النقاد يعتقدون أن معنى الكلاسيكية التصنيف والإنتماء الى إتجاه معين.

+ والكلاسيكية الحديثة المعاصرة , تؤمن بأن الفن تنظيم للنزعات الفردية , بحيث تتحول الى شكل جمالى متعارف عليه , و يستمتع بهأكبر قدر من الناس , وليس مجرد تقليد قوالب قديمة , أو مجرد تسجيل للشسطحات الخيالية للأفراد.


+ أتمنى المعلومة تكون عجبتكم وهكتب المرجع لما أخلص الباقى أوكى...

أستنونى مع الرومانسيـــــــــة:Love_Mailbox:  قصدى مذهب الرومانسية
​


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*الســــــــــاعــــــــة* ، 


طبعاً جو الساعات اليد بمصر بعد عالم الموبيلات ، بئا اللي بيلبسها شياكة مش أكتر و طبعاً بتبئا ماركة 

كويسة ، المهم ، لما نتابع ويب ساعات اليد زي (( رادو أو أورينت مثلاً )) نلاقي إن 99 % من الساعات 

دي ع التوقيت 10 و 10 و ندرة علي توقيت 8 و تلت ، سألت فأخدت تريقة ، 

اللي أفادني بالجزئية دي مندوب تسويق إعلاني ، 

كان يرتكز كلامه علي جزئية من علم النفس الواجب تهيئتها بالمشتري ..

فيه أقاويل بتقولك *_* منتشرة بالمجتمعات المتشدقة بالتدين كالمجتمع الشرقي *_* " الساعة 10 و 10

بتدل علي الأيادي المرفوعة لربنا " ، أقاويل تانية تقولك " دا توقيت هبوط القنبلة النووية علي هيروشيما "

، أقاويل تانية تقولك *"* دا ميقات بسط النفوذ الصهيوني لهرتزل من أقصي الغرب إلي الشرق لما أتاتورك 

ألغي الخلافة الدينية الإسلامية *"* علي أساس لو تخيلنا أبعاد الخريطة مكان أتجاهات عقارب الساعة 

فبكدا جم من الغرب للشرق ، 

و بعض الأقاويل قالت *"* أنه الوقت الذي توفي فيه مخترع الساعة *"* ،

رأئ مندوب التسويق هو الرأئ القائل *"* أن الساعة 10 و 10 كدا ترمز لشكل الوجه الضاحك فتعكس الراحة 

علي نفسية المشتري لتقبل المنتج ، يرمز أيضاً هذا التوقيت لعلامة صح فتوحي 

بأستبشار نجاح المنتج *"* ، 

*ساعات أورينت ..

ساعات رادو ..
* 
أما 

الساعات الكرونوغراف عادة بتكون بتوقيت الساعة 8:20 أو 8 و تلت ، لأن عقربي الكرونوغراف العلويين 

يكونوا بوضع رأسي يرمزوا لشموخ المنتج بالسوق التجاري ، عقربي التوقيت اللي علي الساعة 8 و تلت

يرمزوا لخضوع السوق التجاري للمنتج ، و عقرب الكرونوغراف السفلي يرمز لتواضع قيمة منتجات السوق

بالنسبة للمنتج المعروض ..

*ساعات كرونو ..*

*==*

*ليه* عقارب الساعة بتلف من الشمال لليمين ؟؟

هو في الحقيقة الجزئية دي ليها لمحة تاريخية موجزة بكلمات (( ذلك يرجع للساعات الشمسية )) ،

قديماً أستخدموا ساعات شمسية تعتمد بميقاتها علي ظل الشمس (( تسمي المزولة )) ،

ساعات اليوم بتلف بأتجاه اليمين لأن الشمس كما نعرف أنها تشرق من شرقنا الجغرافي ، 

شرقنا الجغرافي عادة يكون علي ميمنة الخريطة ، لذلك بتلف عقارب الساعة بإتجاه اليمين 

طبقاً للأتجاه التي كانت تظهر به الشمس ويبدأ الميقات اليومي ، كانوا يستخدمون بالليل (( بغياب 

الشمس )) أستخدموا الساعات الرملية التي نراها بالكمبيوتر اليوم عندما ينغمر بتنفيذ مجموعة مهام

سوياً ..

*==*

*ليه* سموا الساعة العقارب بهذا الأسم ؟؟

نظراً لعدة عوامل منها : 

1- عقرب الساعة مدبب السن كما سن حشرة العقربة مدبباً أيضاً ..

2- لأن عادة العقربة تميل للغدر أكثر من الثعابين ، لأن الثعابين إذا شعرت بأقدام تتجه نحوها تهرب ولا 

تبادر بالهجوم بعكس العقرب يختلس اللدغة ، كما يسرق عقرب الساعة وقتنا ..

3- العقرب سريع الأداء ، لا يلدغ بهدف الأستفادة للأكل ، كما حال عقارب الساعة 

تقضي المواقيت خلفها بأي غرض ..

*==*

*ليه* أطوال عقارب الساعة بتختلف ؟؟

نظراً لأجل التمييز بين مؤشر " عقرب " الدقائق و الساعات و الثواني ، لكن ليس فقط لهذا بل ،

*عقرب الساعات* يكون العقرب السفلي فهناك موازنة بين مقاساته " طوله و عرضه و ثقله " و بين قدرة

المحرك ليجعله يلف بالموازنة مع العقارب الأخري ، *عقرب الدقائق* يعلو عقرب الساعات طوله لا يؤثر 

علي ثقله و يكون أقل عرضاً ليتحرك بشكل أكثر رشاقة و أسرع ، يعلو عقربي الساعات و الدقائق هو *

عقرب الثواني* يكون بقمة تلك العقارب لأن ثقل ذلك العقرب تحتاج لأقل قوة لذلك وضعوه بأعلي طرف 

المحرك أي بعيداً عن عزم المحرك الأساسي لعقرب الساعات ..

*==*

bye ..


----------



## zama (25 نوفمبر 2011)

بمناسبة صوم الميلاد _ المفيد صحياً _ معلومات عن *الكولسترول* cholesterol    ،

الكولسترول هو مادة بلورية تصنف ضمن الستيرويد steroid و كذلك يصنف من ضمن الدهون 

لأنه يذوب فيها و لا يذوب في الماء ..

الكولسترول يوجد طبيعياً في المخ و الأعصاب و المخ و الدم و العصارة الصفراوية ،

و هو ضروري لعمل الجسم بصورة سليمة و حوالي 80% من مجموع الكولسترول بالدم يتم تصنيعه 

بالكبد و 20 % من المواد الغذائية ..

الكولسترول في الجسم يستخدم في : 

1- بناء أغسية الخلايا ..

2- أنتاج الهرمونات الجنسية sex hermones ..

3- عملية هضم الدهون بالأمعاء عن طريق العصارة الصفراوية التي يفرزها الكبد ..

ينتقل الكولسترول إلي أنسجة الجسم المختلفة عبر الدم بواسطة البروتينات الدهنية 

lipoprotiens حيث تأخذ الخلايا حاجتها منه و يظل الباقي بمجري الدم تمتزجها بروتينات أخري 

لأعادتها للكبد ..

هناك نوعان من البروتينات الدهنية : 

1- بروتينات دهنية قليلة الكثافة *l*ow *d*ensity *l*ipoproteins و هي بروتينات تحمل الكولسترول من

الكبد لأنسجة الجسم ، و تحتوي علي كمية كبيرة منه و هو ما يسمي *بالكولسترول الضار* ..

2- بروتينات دهنية عالية الكثافة *h*igh *d*ensity *l*ipoproteins و هي البروتينات التي تلتقط الكولسترول 

الفائض من مجري الدم بعدما تأخذ الخلايا حاجاتها منه و أعادته للكبد ليدخل مرة أخري في تكوين 

البروتينات قليلة الكثافة لنلقله مجدداً للجسم لاحقاً ، أو يدخل في تكوين و فرز العصارة الصفراوية 

و تحتوي هذه البروتينات علي كمية منخفضة من الكولسترول و هو ما يسمي *بالكولسترول الحميد* ..

مراحل تضييق الشريان نتيجة ترسب الكولسترول بالجدار بالصور :
















المرحلة الأولي : لا يشكو المريض من أي أعراض ..

المرحلة الثانية : يشكو المريض من أعراض التغذية الدموية مثل الذبحة الصدرية ..

المرحلة الثالثة : يصاب المريض بالجلطة القلبية أو السكتة الدماغية أو غرغرينا الأطراف 






هذه صورة مجهرية لقطاع عرضي من صورة الشريان ..

لاحظ تضييق المجري " السهم الأحمر " ..

نتيجة لترسب الدهون بجدار الشريان " السهم الأسود " ..

التحكم بمستوي الكولسترول في الدم :

لخفض الكولسترول بالدم ، يجب خفض كمية المأكولات الحيوانية و اللحوم ، هناك عوامل أخري تزيد من 

الكولسترول بالدم مثل الدهون المُشبعة و السكر و الحكول و كذلك الضغط العصبي " التوتر " لأن تلك 

العوامل تزيد من الكولسترول بالجسم .. 

أذا كنت من أرباب أرتفاع نسبة الكولسترول بالدم أتبع _ من فضلك _ الآتي :

1- يجب أن يشتمل الغذاء علي الأطعمة التي تساعد من تقليل نسبة الكولسترول بالدم مثل 

التفاح ، الموز ، الجزر ، الفاصوليا ، الثوم ، السمك ، و الجريب فروت ، زيت الزيتون ..

2- تأكد من تناول الكثير من الألياف النباتية في صورة فاكهة و خضروات طازجة مثل الشعير و الفول 

و الأرز البني و الفاكهة و صمغ الغوار و الشوفان ..

و يعد نخالة الشوفان و الأرز البني لخفض مستوي الكولسترول بالدم ، نظراً لأن الألياف تمتص المعادن 

من الطعام التي تتواجد فيه ، فعليك بتناول المعادن الأضافية بمنأي عن الألياف ..

3- تناول العصائر الطازجة ، عصير الجزر و الكرفس و البنجر ..

عصير الجزر _ أنا بحبه أووي wow _ فهو يساعد علي أخراج الدهون من العصارة الصفراوية بالكبد 

مما يساعد علي خفض مستوي الكولسترول بالدم ..

4- الصيام _ صيام الميلاد الآن و كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين _  ..

5- أستخدام الزيوت غير المكررة التي تم عصرها ع البارد ، و هي الزيوت التي لم يتم تسخينها أبداً 

لدرجة حرارة 43 مئوية أثناء الأعداد و التجهيز ..

أستخدم الزيوت النباتية التي تكون بدرجة حرارة الغرفة مثل :

زيت الزيتون و زيت الفول الصويا و زيت الكتان و زهرة الربيع و بذرة العنب ..

6- لا تتناول المكسرات بكثرة " حبة أو أثنتين بالعدد باليوم " ..

7- أقلل من كمية الدهون المشبعة و الكولسترول بغذائك ،

تضمن الدهون المُشبعة كل الدهون الحيوانية و زيت جوز الهند و زيت نوي النخيل ..

عليك بعدم أكل كل الدهون المهدرجة و السمن الصناعي " المارجين " و الزبد ..

8- يمكنك تناول اللبن المنزوع الدسم و الجبن القريش و اللحم الأبيض للدجاج دون الجلد ، لكن بكميات 

معتدلة ..

9- لا تتناول الكحول او الكعك أو المشروبات الغازية أو القهوة أو صلصات مرق الدجاج أو المبيضات 

غير اللبنية و الفطائر و الاطعمة المصنعة و الكررة و الشاي و الخبز الأبيض ..

10- تجنب الأطعمة التي تنتج عنها غازات مثل الكرنب المسلوق و القرنبيط ..

11- أنتظم علي قدر متوسط و منتظم من الرياضة السويدي ..

12- حاول تجنب الضغط العصبي و التوتر ..

13- يفضل المواظبة علي مشروب _ أعشاب _ بالقدر الذي تميل له ، مثل الجولدنسيل و الزعرور البري ..

==





















==

التكملة بالمداخلة القادمة إلتزاماً بعدد 8 صور تقريباً بكل مداخلة ..

نلتقي لنرتقي ..


----------



## zama (25 نوفمبر 2011)

التكملة الخاصة بالكولسترول ،


























لمعلومات حضراتكم الشخصية : راجع المعلومات المكتوبة بخلفية علبة المنتج ، مكتوب عليها نسبة 

الكولتسترول , و السعرات الحرارية ، أحياناً صادقة بالبلاد العربية ، لكم الحرية ..

==

bye ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*مذهب الرومانسية..!!*

الرومانسيــــــــــة ..!!

+ مذهب الرومانسية يرجع أصلها إلى الكلمة الفرنسية " رومانس " ومعناها قصة أو رواية ,
سواء أكانت واقعية أو خيالية . ولكن الكلمة دخلت الأدب الإنجليزى بمفهومها الخيالى فقط , وأصبحت تعنى كل الأشياء المرتبطة بالخيال الجامح , والغراميات الملتهبة .
+ ثم بدأ الناس ينظرون إلى الرومانسية نظرة أكثر إحتراماً , بحيث أصبحت مرتبطة بالتأمل الفلسفى العميق فى الكون والحياة , والتفكير الذى تشوبه مسحة من الحزن , لإدراك الإنسان أن القدر يتربص بكل شئ جميل , حتى يفنيه 
+وكان الناقد الألمانى " فردريك شليجل " 
أول من وضع الرومانسية كنقيض للكلاسيكية .


*
المرة اللى جاية هنتكلم عن مذهب الواقعية والواقعية الجديدة..:66:
*​


----------



## zama (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*البكتريا ،






*الميكروبات تعني كائنات دقيقة ، منها البكتريا و الفطريات و الفيروسات و غيرها ..

هناك بكتريا ضارة و غير ضارة ، موجودة طبيعياً علي جلد الأنسان و في فمه و في أمعائه ، 

معظم الأمراض سببها البكتريا ثم الفطريات و الفيروسات ..

قد لا تصدق أن عدد البكتريا الضارة الموجودة بجلد الأنسان تعد بالملايين !!

هل تعلم : لكي نري البكتريا تحت المجهر فلابد من صبغها ..

هناك نوعان من البكتريا منها موجبة الجرام gram positive bacteria و أخري سالبة الجرام 

gram negative bacteria ، جاءت تلك التسمية من خلال طرق الكشف عن البكتريا تحت المجهر ..

البكتريا التي تصبغ تسمي موجبة الجرام ، التي لا تصبغ تسمي سالبة الجرام ، نسبة للمادة 

التي يتم الصبغ بها ..

بناء علي المعلومة السابقة يحدد الطبيب نوعية المضاد الحيوي المناسب لتلك البكتريا ..

هناك الكثير من أنواع البكتريا مقاوم للمضادات الحيوية ، فلابد من مزرعة بكتيرية bacterial culture 

للتحديد بدقة أي مضاد حيوي _ تحديداً _ مناسب لتلك البكتريا العنيدة ..

عادة يتراوح عمر كل مزرعة قرابة أسبوع تقريباً ..

ثــُـبت علمياً أن معظم البكتريا التي تسبب الدمامل و الخراريج ، موجبة الجرام من فصيلة ستافيلو 

كوكاي و ستربتو كوكاي staphylococci و streptococci ، 

كلمة " كوكاي " تعني عنقودية أو دائرية تحت المجهر ..

بينما البكتريا التي تصيب الجهاز التناسلي و الجهاز التنفسي و مجري البول تكون سالبة الجرام و نادرة 

عندما تكون مختلطة الجرام ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*المرهم و الكريم ،

*معظم المستحضرات الجلدية و خاصة المحتوية علي مشتقات الكورتيزون المستخدمة في علاج الحساسية و 

الأكزيما الجلدية قد تكون في صورة مرهم أو كريم ..

*المرهم* : تكون القاعدة الموجودة به دهنية مثل الفازلين (( كلمة قاعدة تعني الوسط الذي ستذاب به 

أو تخلط فيه بودر الدواء )) لذلك ليس من السهل إزالته بالماء و هو يمتص من الجلد أسرع من الكريم 

لذلك يفضل أستخدامه للجلد الجاف و الحالات الجلدية التي تحتاج إلي تركيبات مليئة للجلد ..

*الكريم *: يمكن إزالته بسهوله بالماء لأن قاعدته مائية و يزول أثره من علي الجلد بسرعة 

لذلك أيضاً يستعمل بكثرة ع الوجه و يستعمل للحالات الجلدية التي تستلزم أن يكون الجلد جافاً ..

و هناك الكثير بل معظم المستحضرات الجلدية ، مثلاً مستحضرات المضادات الحيوية أو مستحضرات الحساسية 

يكون منها المرهم و الكريم و يعتمد أستعمال أي منهم علي ما سبق ذكره من خصائص المرهم و الكريم ..

*++* هل المراهم الجلدية و الكريم تركيبة واحدة و مالفرق بينه و بين مراهم العين ؟؟

المرهم الجلدي : غالباً يحضر من الفازلين و نادراً من اللانولين ، الفازلين هو مشتق بترولي ، أما اللانولين 

فهو مشتق حيواني ..

الكريم : له طرق عديدة في التحضير ، مثل خلط حمض دهني غير مشبع مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم 

(( الصودا الكاوية )) ، و الفكرة هي خلط مادة قلوية مع حامض دهني و النتيجة هي قاعدة الكريم ، 

و هذه هي الطريقة التقليدية لتحضير الكريم ، و الآن توجد طرق عصرية معقدة لتحضير الكريم ..

يتم بعد ذلك إذابة المادة الفعالة في قاعدة المرهم أو الكريم التي تم تحضيرهما ..

*قطرات و مراهم العين* : يجب أن تكون متعادلة مع سوائل العين حتي لا تسبب حكة أو 

إحمرار للعين أو إلتهاب ، هذا هو الفرق بين مستحضرات العين و المستحضرات الجلدية ، *لذلك يحذر* من وضع 

مراهم الجلد للعين حتي لو كانت تحتوي علي نفس التركيب ، نظراً لما تحثه من تهييج للعين لعدم تعادلها مع 

سوائل العين .. 

==

bye ..


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*مذهب الواقعية والواقعية الجديدة..*
*
+ بدأت الواقعية أساساً فى الفلسفة , وكان المقصود بها هو دراسة أى موضوع كشئ قائم بذاته , بصرف النظر عن مظهره , أو علاقته بالتجربة الإنسانية الشاملة ...
+ والأديب الواقعى التقليدى لابد أن يسقى مضمونه من الواقع المعاش , بصرف النظر عن إحساساته الشخصية تجاه هذا المضمون , لأن مهمته تتركز فى تقديمه إلى القارئ فى موضوعية وحيادية كاملتين .

+وهناك حاليا مذهب يسمى " الواقعية الجديدة " يهتم بمناقشة الأفكار فالباعث الى 
الكتابة أفكار و إنفعالات تتجه للواقع لتجعله وسيلة للتعبير عنها .
*​


----------



## zama (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*الأملاح ،

*طبعاً كل سنة و حضراتكم طيبين ، دلوئتي صيام الميلاد ، أعتقد أنها مناسبة كويسة 

لأننا بنكون بمستهل عام جديد ، المهم ، هنشوف سوا موضوع الأملاح لأنه بيكتر الشكوي بيه بالصيامات .. 

==

*الأملاح* التي تذوب بالماء مثل ملح الطعام ، " كلوريد الصوديوم nacl " ، فهو لا يسبب ترسبات ملحية أو 

يكون السبب في تكون حصاوي بالكليتين ، لكن له أضراره الأخري حيث أن أستعماله بشراهة و نهم أو وضعه 

بكميات كبيرة ع الطعام يؤدي لأرتفاع ضغط الدم ، لذلك يحذر علي مرضي الضغط المرتفع أكل الأطعمة المحتوية 

علي نسبة كبيرة من الملح ، مثل الجبن القديمة و المخللات و الأسماك المملحة بمختلف أنواعها ، 

بينما ينصح بأستخدام نفس هذه الأطعمة لمرضي الضغط المنخفض لكن بإعتدال ..

*أما* 

*الأملاح* التي لا تذوب بالماء مثل أوكسات الكالسيوم أو أملاح اليورات ، فهي التي تكون سبب رئيسي 

بترسيب الأملاح بالكلي و تكون حصوات الكلي ، و هذه الأملاح موجودة بنسبة عالية في بعض الفواكه و 

الخضروات مثل المانجو بأصنافها و الطماطم و السبانخ و الفول و موجودة أيضاً بالمياة الغير صالحة للشرب ، 

لذلك يجب تأيين المياة بفلاتر صُنعت خصيصاً لذلك ..

*ملحوظة* : فلاتر تأيين الماء يجب أن تحتفظ بدرجة _ و لو بسيطة _ من مكونات و معادن الماء ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*التداخلات الدوائية ، 

*هناك الكثير من المرضي يأخذون أدوية الصداع أو الأنفلونزا أو مقويات بدون روشتة طبية ، 

مثلاً يأخذ الفرد أكثر من نوع واحد للصداع ، و لا يدري أن هذه الأنواع قد تتداخل مع بعضها البعض 

وهذا ما يسمي بالتداخل الدوائي ..

*مثال بسيط* : نوعين دواء من الممكن أن يقوي تأثير بعضهما البعض ،

يلغي أحدهما مفعول الاخر ،

يُلغي مفعول الأثنين معاً ، 

ربما ينتج نوع ثالث ليس له علاقة بالحالة المصابة ..

==

أشهر أنواع التداخلات الدوائية ،

1- الخمور : تعمل علي تثبيط الجهاز العصبي المركزي بالجسم ، إذا أخذت هذه الخمور مع أدوية مهدئة أو 

منومة أو مضادة للحساسية يقوي بعضهما تأثير بعض فيزداد لدي المريض الشعور بالنعاس ..

2- فيتامين " ك " : يعتبر ضرورياً للكبد لتكوين عوامل التجلط التي تساعد علي وقف النزيف ، 

فعندما يتناوله مريض مع أدوية مضادة للتجلط أو أدوية تساعد علي سيولة الدم ، فيقوم فيتامين " ك " 

بإختزال أو إبطال مفعول هذه الأدوية ..

3- الأدوية المنومة : مع تناول القهوة و الشاي و الكاكاو ، تؤدي لتعارض تأثير بعضهما البعض ، 

لأن الشاي و القهوة يحتويان علي مادة الكافيين المنبهة ..

4- المضادات الحيوية : مريض مصاب بقرحة المعدة عندما يتناول المضاد الحيوي 

" التيرميسن أو التتراسيكلين " (( بالفم )) + أدوية أو أطعمة تحتوي علي املاح الألومنيوم أو الكالسيوم 

مثل أدوية الحموضة أو فيتامينات أو اللبن أو الجبن ، فتقوم هذه الأملاح بترسب المضاد الحيوي 

" التتراسيكيلين " بالمعدة ، مما يقلل من أمتصاصها و بالتالي يُفقد معظم تأثيرها ..

5- أدوية القلب : مثل الديجوكسين + أملاح الماغنسيوم أو الألومنيوم في أدوية الحموضة ،

نجد أن هذه الأملاح ترسب الديجوكسين و تقلل إمتصاصه و بالتالي يُفقد معظم تأثيره ..

6- أدوية القلب : مثل اليجوكسين + مدر للبول " الألداكتون " يقلل من إفراز الكبد للديجوكسين ،

مما يؤدي لتراكم الديجوكسين بالجسم و يؤدي لآثار سيئة ..

7- أدوية القلب : مثل الديجوكسين + الفينوباربيتون أو الإيبانوتين أو الفينيل بيوتازون يقلل مفعول 

الديجوكسين ..

8- الهيبارين + الأسبيرين ، يرفع من معدل حدوث النزيف ، نظراً لتأثيرهما القوي بسيولة الدم ..

9- مدرات البول : يقل مفعولها مع الكورتيزون و مشتقاته ..

10- اللازكس " مدر للبول " يزيد مفعوله مع ثيوفيللين ، بينما يترسب مع محاليل الجلوكوز فيقل تأثيره ..

11- الألداكتون " مدر للبول " يقل مفعوله مع الأسبيرين ..

12- أدوية علاج السكر بالفم : تناولها مع الكلوراميفينيكول أو مشتقات البيوتازون ، ينتج عنها زيادة 

مفعول أدوية السكر مما يؤدي لأنخفاض نسبة السكر بشدة بالدم ..

13- أدوية علاج السكر بالفم : تناولها مع الخمور أو الكورتيزون أو مدرات البول مثل التيازيد ، 

ينتج عنها قلة مفعول أدوية السكر ، مما يؤدي لأرتفاع نسبة السكر بالدم ..

14- أدوية الدرن ethambutol + مضادات الحموضة " التي تحتوي علي أملاح ماغنسيوم و ألومنيوم " 

، تقلل من أمتصاص ethambutol ..

15- الريفمبسين rifampicin " الريمكتان " + الأيزونيازيد isoniazid يزيد من أحتمالات التسمم بالكبد ..

16- الريفمبسين rifampicin + مضادات الحموضة الجبن واللبن و السمك لوجود الكالسيوم بها يقفل من 

أمتصاص الريفمبسين بالجهاز الهضمي ..

17- أدوية ضغط الدم العالي : يقل مفعولها مع الكورتيزون و مشتقاته و أدوية منع الحمل ..

18- أدوية ضغط الدم العالي : يزيد مفعولها مع الخمور و المهدئات و المنومات و أدوية التخدير ..

19- الأدوية المسكنة مثل الأسبيرين + الخمور يزيد من حدوث قرحة بالمعدة ..

20- الأدوية المسكنة مثل الأسبيرين + الأندوسيد " الأندوميثازين " يقلل من أمتصاص الأندوميثازين بالمعدة ..

21- الهرمونات مثل هرمون الكورتيزون + مدرات البول يزيد من فقدان البوتاسيوم بالجسم ..

22- الهرمونات مثل هرمون الكورتيزون + الفينوباربيتون و الريمكتان و الريفاديين 

يؤدي لفقدان مفعول الكورتيزون ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*العقم ، 

*يمثل العقم عند الولاد بمثابة 40 % تقريباً من مجمل حالات العقم ، بينما عند البنات بمثابة  60 % من مجمل 

حالات العقم ..

*العقم الذكوري* " عند الولاد " :

1- عدم وجود حيوانات منوية بالسائل المنوي ، يمكن علاجها بهرمون التستوستيرون و ڤيتامين " هـ "

تحت إشراف طبي ..

2- قلية الحيوانات المنوية إذ يجب إلا تقل عن 20 مليون ، في كل مللي من السائل المنوي ، 

ز أن لا تقل كمية السائل المنوي عن 2 مللي ، وعلي الرغم من ذلك فيمكن أن يحدث إخصاب بعدد 

أقل من هذه النسبة ، يمكن أيضاً أن لا يحدث تخصيب لهذه البويضة ، بعدد أكبر من هذه النسبة ، 

و يمكن علاج هذه الحالة أيضاً بإعطاء هرمون التيستوستيرون و ڤيتامين " هـ " تحت إشراف طبي ..

3- القذف المبكر و وجود كمية كبيرة من الحيوانات المنوية غير مكتملة النمو ، و يعالج بأدوية تزيد من إخصاب 

و نمو تلك الحيوانات المنوية ..

4- زيادة لزوجة السائل المنوي ، يمكن علاجها بإعطاء أدوية تقلل من لزوجة السائل المنوي مثل 

الأدوية المذيبة للمخاط ، و هي تستخدم أيضاً كمذيب للبلغم مثل البرموهكسين 87 مجم أو أمبروكسول ..

5- إنسداد بالقنوات التناسلية أو عدم وجود الخصيتين من الأساس خلقياً ، يمكن علاجها جراحياً ..

العقم الأنثوي " عند البنات " : 

1- عدم وجود بويضات ، هناك إمكانية إعطاء منشطات التبويض ..

2- عدم نزول البويضات من المبيض نفسه ، عدم إنفجار الحويصلة عند الإباضة ، يمكن العلاج بأدوية تنشيط 

إنفجار الحويصلة بعد إكتمال نمو البويضة (( اليوم 14 : 20 من بداية نزول الحيض )) ..

3- إنسداد قناة فالوب التي تربط المبيض بالرحم ، يمكن علاجها جراحياً ..

4- إضطراب الدورة الشهرية ، يمكن إعطاء دواء يعيد إنتظام الدورة الشهرية و بالتالي ينظم التبويض المثالي ..

5- زيادة هرمون البرولاكتين الذي يحث علي عدم حدوث عملية الإباضة و خروج البويضة ، 

يمكن إعطاء أدوية تخفض من هرمون البرولاكتين (( كدواء يحتوي علي ليسيوريد أو بروموكربتين )) ..

==

bye ..


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2011)

وانا هتكلم عن الاعاقة الذهنية بناء علي طلب زاما 
واكيد مش هتخلص في مشاركة واحدة محتاجة مشاركات كتير
كل شوية هدخل اتكلم في جزء بس طبعا مش انا اللي هتكلم
هجيب معلومات عنها


الإعاقة الذهنية (التأخر العقلي) 
ما هي الإعاقة الذهنية (التأخر العقلي)؟ 

يدخل الشخص ضمن فئة الإعاقة الذهنية عند توفر المعايير الثلاثة القادمة: 1- حينما يقل مستوى الأداء العقلي (معدل الذكاء) عن 70-75، 2- عند وجود صعوبات واشحة في مهارات التأقلم 3- أن تحديث هذه الإعاقة منذ الطفولة (وهي تُعرف بأنها ما دون سن الثامنة عشر) 



ما هي مهارات التأقلم adaptive skills اللازمة للحياة اليومية؟ 

مهارات التأقل هي مهارات الحياة اليومية التي نحتاجها حتى نحيى، ونعمل، ونلعب ضمن مجتمعنا. وهي تشمل مهارات التواصل، العناية بالنفس (مثل النظافة)، المعيشة المنزلية، أوقات الفراغ، الصحة والأمان، توجيه النفس، والمهارات الأكاديمية الوظيفية (القراءة، الكتابة، وأساسيات الحساب)، وكذلك مهارات العمل والعيش مع المجتمع.. 

ويتم تقييم مهارات التأقلم عبر تقييم الشخص في بيئته المعتادة وعبر جميع أوجه الحياة. وقد لا يتم تشخيص الفرد ذي القدرة الذكائية المحدودة على أنه معاق ذهنياً حينما لا يظهر صعوبة في مهارات التأقلم. 

ما هي نسبة الإصابة بالإعاقة الذهنية؟ 

تشير الدراسات التي تمت في الثمانينيات أن نسبة المصابين بالإعاقة الذهنية في الولايات المتحدة تتراوح بين 2.5-3% من إجمالي السكان. وبذلك يكون معدل انتشار الإعاقة العقلية 10 أضعاف انتشار الشلل الدماغي. ولا ترتبط الإعاقة العقلية بعوامل عرقية، أو اثنية، أو تعليمية، أو اجتماعية، أو اقتصادية. حيث يمكن أن يحدث في أية عائلة. 

كيف تؤثر الإعاقة العقلية في الأشخاص؟ 

تختلف تأثيرات الإعاقة العقلية على الأشخاص المصابين بها،. حيث تبلغ نسبة المتأثرين بدرجة خفيفة 87%، حيث سيظهروا بطئاً بسيطاً عند تعلم مهارات ومعلومات جديدة. وفي مرحلة الطفولة المبكرة، لا تظهر الإعاقة العقلية عند هؤلاء بشكل واضح، وقد لا يتم التعرف عليها حتى يدخلوا المدرسة. وكأشخاص بالغين، قد يصبح هؤلاء قادرين على العيش بطريقة مستقلة في مجتمعه، ولن يُنظر إليهم كأشخاص ذوي إعاقة عقلية. 

أما الـ13% المتبقية من الأشخاص المصابين بالإعاقة العقلية، وهم الذين يبلع معدل الذكاء لديهم أقل من 50 فإنهم سيواجهون تحديات وصعوبات كبيرة، ولكن مع استخدام التدخل المبكر، والتعليم الذي يركز على المهارات الوظيفية العملية، ومع تقديم الدعم لهم عند الكبر، سيتمكنوا من العيش بصورة مرضية في مجتمعاتهم. 

كيف يتم تشخيص الإعاقة الذهنية 

تتكون عملية تشخيص وتحديد الأعاقة الذهنية حسب الجمعية الأمريكية للإعاقة الذهنية  

من ثلاث خطوات، كما تشتمل على وصف لأنظمة الدعم التي يحتاجها الشخص من أجل التغلب على مشكلات مهارات التأقلم. 

والخطوة الأولى من خطوات التشخيص هي أن يقوم شخص مؤهل بعمل اختبار أو أكثر من اختبارات الذكاء القياسية، وكذلك يتم اختبار مهارات التأقلم باستخدام أحد الاختبارات القياسية. 

والخطوة الثاني تشمل القيام بوصف مواطن القوة والضعف في الشخص من ناحية الأمور الأربعة التالية: 

مهارات الذكاء، ومهارات التأقلم. 

الاعتبارات النفسية/والعاطفية. 

الاعتبارات البدنية/ الصحية/ والمتعلقة بأسباب الإعاقة. 

الاعتبارات المتعلقة بالبيئة المحيطة. 

ويمكن تحديد نقاط القوة والضعف من خلال الاختبارات الرسمية، والملاحظة، ومقابلة أفراد الأسرة أو الأشخاص المهمين في حياة الطفل (المدرسين مثلاً)، ومقابلة الطفل والتحدث إليه، مشاركته في أنشطته اليومية، أو من خلال المزج بين هذه الطرق جميعاً. 

أما الخطوة الثالثة فتتطلب وجود فريق عمل من عدة تخصصات لتحديد ماهية الدعم المطلوب في المجالات الأربع المذكورة أعلاه. حيث يتم يتم تحديد كل دعم مطلوب ودرجة هذا الدعم: إما بصورة متقطعة، أو محدودة، أو طويلة، أو بصورة دائمة ومنتشرة. 

فالدعم المنقطع هو عبارة عن دعم "كلما اقتصت الحاجة"، مثل الدعم المطلوب من أجل أن يجد الشخص المعاق عمل جديد في حالة فقدان عمله السابق. وقد تكون هناك حاجة إلى الدعم المنقطع من فترة إلى أخرى، وعلى مدى فترات مختلفة من حياة الشخص، ولكن ليس على أساس يومي مستمر. 

أما الدعم المحدود فقد يكون لفترة زمنية معينة مثل أن يكون أثناء الانتقال من الدراسة إلى العمل أو أثناء التدريب استعداداً للعمل. ويكون هذا الدعم مرتبطاً بفترة زمنية محددة وكافية لتوفير الدعم المناسب للشخص. 

أما الدعم طويل المدى في ناحية من نواحي الحياة فهو عبارة عن مساعدة يحتاجها الشخص بشكل يومي وغير مرتبطة بوقت محدد. وقد يشمل ذلك مساعدته في المنزل/ أو العمل. وعادة لا يكون والدعم المنقطع، أو المحدود، أو طويل المدى في كل نواحي الحياة اليومية للشخص ذي الإعاقة الذهنية. 

أما الدعم المنتشر فعبارة عن دعم دائم وفي مجالات متعددة وبيئات مختلفة، وقد يشمل اجراءات متعلقة بتسيير الحياة اليومية لهذا الشخص. ويحتاج الشخص الذي يقع تحت هذه الفئة من الدعم إلى المساعدة بشكل يومي وفي جميع مجالات الحياة. 

ما معنى مصطلح "العمر العقلي mental age" حينما يُستخدم لوصف أداء الشخص؟ 

يُستخدم مصطلح "العمر العقلي" في اختبارات الذكاء، وهو يعني أن الطفل قد أجاب بصورة صحيحة على أسئلة الاختبار، وحصل على عدد إجابات صحيحة تعادل أداء الشخص المتوسط في تلك الشريحة العمرية. ولذلك فإن القول بأن العمر العقلي للشخص ذي الإعاقة الذهنية هو مثل العمر العقلي لشخص صغير في السن، أو أنه يمتلك عقلاً أو فهماً كالأطفال الصغار، كل ذلك يعد سوء استخدام أو فهم لهذا المصطلح. فالعمر العقلي لا يشير إلا إلى شيء واحد فقط وهو نتيجة اختبار الذكاء. فهو لا يصف مستوى وطبيعة تجربة الشخص وأدائه في حياته اليومية. 

ما هي مسببات الإعاقة الذهنية: 

هناك عدة مسببات للإعاقة الذهنية، منها ما يؤثر على نمو المخ قبل الولادة، أو أثناء الولادة، أو في فترة الطفولة المبكرة. وقد تم اكتشاف بضعة مئات من مسببات الإعاقة العقلية، ولكن يبقى السبب غير معروف عند ثلث الأشخاص المصابين بالإعاقة العقلية. والأسباب الثلاثة الرئيسة للإعاقة العقلية هي: متلازمة داون، ومتلازمة اكس الضعيف (الهش) وتعاطي الأم للمشروبات الكحولية. ويمكن تصنيف الأسباب بشكل عام إلى المجموعات التالية: 

- الحالات الجينية (الوراثية): وهي تحدث بسبب خلل في الجينات المورثة من الوالدين، أو عند التقاء جيناتهما، أو بسبب اضطرابات أخرى تحدث للجينات خلال مرحلة الحمل بسبب الالتهابات، أو كثرة التعرض للأشعة، وعوامل أخرى. وهناك أكثر من 500 مرض جيني مرتبط بالإعاقة الذهنية، مثل: ((phenylketonuria (وهو اضطراب يصيب إحدى الجينات ويعرف باضطراب الأيض الذي يحدث بسبب نقص أو خلل في إحدى الانزيمات). وهناك متلازمة داون التي تعتبر مثالاً على الاضطرابات المتعلقة بالكروموسومات. وهناك متلازمة اكس الهش التي تحدث بسبب خلل في كروموسوم اكس، وتعتبر هذه المتلازمة السبب الوراثي الأكثر شيوعاً للإعاقة الذهنية. 

مشكلات أثناء الحمل: مثل استخدام المواد الكحولية، أو المخدرات من قبل الأم الحامل. وقد بينت الدراسات الأخيرة مسئولية التدخين عن زيادة مخاطر الإصابة بالإعاقة العقلية. والعوامل الأخرى التي تزيد من مخاطر الإصابة بالإعاقة الذهنية تشمل: سؤء التغذية، بعض الملوثات البيئية، مرض الأم أثناء العمل مثل الإصابة بالحصبى الألمانية والسفلس، وبعض المواد السامة كذلك. وكذلك إصابة الأم بمرض نقص المناعة المكتسب (الايدز). 

مشكلات تحدث أثناء الوضع: على الرغم من أن أية مشكلات غير طبيعية أثناء العمل يمكن أن تؤثر على مخ الطفل الوليد، فإن عدم اكتمال مدة الحمل، وانخفاض وزن الطفل غند الولادة، يمكن أن ترتبط بمشكلات لاحقة تؤثر في نمو الطفل، ويعتبر هذان السببان شائعان أكثر من غيرهما. 

مشكلات تحدث بعد الوضع: حيث إن أمراض الطفولة مثل السعال الديكي، وجدري الماء، والحصبة، والتهاب السحايا وغيرها يمكن أن تلحق ضرراً كبيراً بالمخ، وكذلك أية حوادث أخرى كتعرض رأس الطفل إلى ضربة قوية. كما أن المواد البيئية السامة كالرصاص، والزئبق يمكن أن تلحق ضرراً كبيراً بالجهاز العصبي للطفل. 

مشكلات الفقر والحرمان الثقافي: فأطفال العائلات الفقيرة قد يتعرضون للأعاقة الذهنية بسبب سوء التغذية، أو تعرضهم للأمراض بسهولة، أو بسبب نقص العناية الصحية الأساسية، أو بسبب المخاطر البيئية. كما أن الأطفال الذين يعيشون في المناطق المحرومة يُحرمون من الخبرات المعيشية والثقافية اليومية التي يمر بها نظراؤهم في المناطق الأخرى. حيث تظهر بعض البحوث أن تلك الظروف يمكن أن تسبب في أضرار دائمة، ويمكن عدها ضمن مسببات الإعاقة الذهنية.​


----------



## zama (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*الزهايمر = خرف الشيخوخة المبكر ، 
alzheimer's disease = dementia ،،

*التعريف بالمرض :

هو حالة إختلال عقلي نتيجة حدوث ضمور بخلايا المخ بدون سبب واضح أو معروف طبياً ، 

و هو نوع شائع من أمراض خرف الشيخوخة *، *تم أكتشافه بواسطة طبيب الأمراض النفسية 

ألويس ألزهايمر بعام 1906 م ..

و هذا المرض نادراً ما يحدث قبل سن الـ 40 ، لكن فرصة الأصابة بهذا المرض تزداد مع تقدم السن 

حيث يصيب ما بين 20 : 30 % من أولئك الذين تبلغ أعمارهم 85 سنة فأكثر ، 

إلا أنه غالباً ما يصيب الأفراد الذين تزيد أعمارهم عن 65 سنة بالرغم من ظهور بوادره بسن أقل ، 

قد يتطور المرض لمدة غير محددة من الزمن قبل أن يصبح ظاهراً تماماً ، يعتبر متوسط الحياة المتوقعة 

بعد التشخيص ما يقرب من 7 سنوات ، و يعيش أقل من 3% أكثر من 14 سنة بعد التشخيص ..

==

*أسباب المرض* :

يظهر الزهايمر بسبب التلف التدريجي لخلايا المخ ، سبب هذا التلف مجهول طبياً حتي تاريخ كتابة المقال 

بموسوعة zama _ ربما يكتشفوا السبب _ حيث يظهر النسيج الدماغي للمصابين زيادة طفيفة بنسبة 

الألومنيوم ، لكن معظم العلماء يعتبرون هذه الزيادة نتيجة لسبب موت الخلايا الغير مبرر ..

*الأكثر عُرضة للأصابة بمرض الزهايمر ؟؟

*لا يوجد عامل وحيد يسبب هذا المرض ، إنما تشترك عدة عوامل بالتأثير ، نلخصها بالآتي :

1- التقدم بالسن : يعتبر من أهم العوامل المعروفة المسببة للأصابة ، حيث يتضاعف عدد المصابين 

كل 5 سنوات بعد سن الـ 65 ..

2- الجنس : يبدو أن النساء أكثر إصابة من الرجال لأنهن يعيشن لفترة أطول ..

3- الوراثة : تلعب الوراثة دور مهم في ظهور الإصابة في عائلات بعينها ..

4- البيئة : يقوم العلماء بدراسة عوامل البيئة المختلفة التي يمكن أن تسبب مرض الزهايمر و طرق الوقاية 

منه ، فقد وجد العلماء أثراً لمعدن الألومنيوم و الزنك بدراستهم لنسيج دماغ المصابين بالزهايمر ، يحاول 

العلماء تحديد فيما لو كان التعرض لهذه المعادن و غيرها يؤثر علي ظهور أو تطوره علي مدار حياة الفرد 

كأم يتعود علي طهي الطعام في أواني مصنوعة من الألومنيوم !! 

5- النظام الغذائي : أثبتت بعض الدراسات الحديثة بأن النظام الغذاائي المتبع عند شعوب حوض البحر 

المتوسط الغني بالفواكه و الخضروات و زيت الزيتون و البقوليات و الحبوب و الأسماك الغنية 

بعنصر الأوميجا 3 ، يمكن أن تخفف من إحتمالية الأصابة ..

6- العوامل التي تزيد من أمراض القلب و السكتة الدماغية : وجد العلماء دلائل تشير لأرتفاع ضغط الدم ، 

نسبة الكولسترول ، و أنخفاض مستوي حمض الفوليك ، التي تشكل من العوامل الرئيسية التي تزيد خطر 

الإصابة من أمراض القلب ، يمكنها أيضاً أن تزيد من خطر الإصابة بمرض الزهايمر ..

==

*أعراض المرض :

*يبدأ هذا المرض ببطء و يتطور بطرقة تختلف من مصاب لأخر ، إذا ليس ضرورياً أن تحدث نفس الأعراض عند 

كل مصاب ، يختلف توقيت ظهور الأعراض عند المصابين ..

بما أنه من الممكن أن يمتد مرض الزهايمر لأكثر من 20 سنة قبل حدوث الوفاة ، فأنه من الأفضل النظر إليه 

علي شكل مراحل ، لتسهل معرفة ما يحدث خلال كل مرحلة مما يساعد كثيراً بتوقع الأحداث و معرفة 

كيفية تقديم المساعدة ، حيث تحدث بكل مرحلة تغيرات بالقدرة بالقيام بالنشاطات اليومية ، في السلوك و

الطباع و الإدراك ..

*تقسم مراحل مرض الزهايمر إلي 4 مراحل :

*1- *المرحلة المبكرة :* في هذه المرحلة يجد المريض صعوبة في تذكر الأحداث القريبة أو النشاطات اليومية أو 

تذكر أسماء المقربين و غيره ، ممكن ان لا يتكمن من حل مسألة رياضية بسيطة ، في هذه المرحلة يتمكن 

المريض من القيام بنشاطه اليومي بمفرده بقليل من المساعدة و الدعم ..

2- *المرحلة المتوسطة :* يبدأ النسيان بهذه المرحلة بالتأثير علي النشاط اليومي للمريض ، فقد ينسي 

القيام بأبسط المهام كتنظيف أسنانه أو تمشيط شعره مثلاً ، أو يقوم للذهاب للتواليت ثم ينسي إلي أين

كان ذاهب ، كما يصبح غير قادر علي التفكير بوضوح أو معرفة الأشخاص المقربين منه و الأماكن ، 

يجد بهذه المرحلة صعوبة بالتحدث و القراءة و الفهم و الكتابة ، و تصبح المساعدة الطبية ضرورية بهذه المرحلة 

، عندما يلاحظ و يشك الطبيب بوجود مرض الزهايمر ، فأنه يؤكد هذا التشخيص عن طريق التقييم السلوكي 

و التجارب الإدراكية مثل سؤال المريض عن تاريخ اليوم و ما يوافقه من أيام الأسبوع أو بالسؤال عن رئيس 

الدولة التي نعيش فيها و هكذا ..

3- *المرحلة المتأخرة :* بأغلب الأحيان يحتاج المريض بهذه الحالة لرعاية طبية كاملة ، فقد يصبح قلق أو 

عنيف و عدواني ، أو يتوه و يضل طريقه إذا خرج من المنزل ، و أخطر ما في هذه المرحلة أنه يتبني نظرية 

المؤامرة ممن حلوه فيظن أن هناك من يتربص لسرقته أو قتله ، فيضطر للتخطيط _ نظرياً _ للدفاع عن نفسه ، 

مما قد يسبب إيذا عنيف لمن حوله قد يصل إلي حد الكارثة ، لذلك غالباً ما تستدعي هذه المرحلة إيداع 

المريض بمستشفي متخصص ..

4- *المرحلة الأخيرة :* تعقب مرحلة العنف و العدوانية ،  هذه المرحلة التي تتميز بالهدوء و الأستكانة 

 الشديدة حيث يهدأ المريض و يميل للسكون و حتي عدم الكلام تماماً ، هذه المرحلة تكون نهاية رحلة المرض

فيصبح المريض غير قادر علي اداء حتي ابسط المهام بدون مساعدة ، و تتدهور الكتلة العضلية و الحركة 

إلي الحد الذي يجعله ملازم للفراش تماماً ، كما أنه يفقد القدرة علي إطعام نفسه فضلاً عن عدم تمكنه من 

التحكم بالتبول و التبرز ، لذلك يقوم المحيطون به بتوفير كامل الرعاية مثلما يعتنوا بطفل رضيع ..

يعتبر الزهايمر مرض عضوي مع ان سبب الوفاة عادة يكون عامل خارجي مثل تقرحات الفراش أو الألتهاب 

الرئوي و ليس بالمرض نفسه ..

==

*تشخيص المرض :*

يعتمد تشخيص حالة الزهايمر علي التقييم النفسي للمريض بواسطة طبيب الأمراض النفسية والعصبية 

، هناك عدة فحوصات طبية تساعد الطبيب ع التشخيص الصحيح و هي :

1- الأشعة المقطعية بالكمبيوتر للمخ ct scan ..

2- تصوير المخ بالرنين المغناطيسي mri scan ..

==

*طرق العلاج :

*لا يوجد علاج نهائي للشفاء من مرض الزهايمر ، تقوم الأدوية المتوفرة حالياً فقط علي تقليل سرعة المرض

_ ذلك حتي توقيت المقال بموسوعة zama _ و المساعدة علي تطور بعض أعراضه نحو الأسوء ، و تخفيف

علاماته و أعراضه ، و ذلك يكون لمدة محدودة و عند المرضي بالمراحل المبكرة أو المتوسطة ..

ويتم العلاج تحت إشراف طبي كامل و يتضمن العلاج الأدوية التالية : 

1- مثبطات الكولين أيستريز : تعمل هذه الأدوية علي تحسين مستوي النقل العصبي بالمخ ، 

و تتضمن الآتي : 

أ- الدينوبيزيل (( الأريسيبت )) ..

ب- الريفاستجمين (( إيكسيلون )) ..

ج- جلانتمين (( رازادين )) ..

2- أدوية تتحكم بالأعراض السلوكية : تساعد بعض الأدوية علي التحكم بالأعراض السلوكية المصاحبة لمرض 

الزهايمر ، كعدم القدرة علي النوم و الهيجان و الضياع و القلق و الأكتئاب ، فمعالجة هذه الأعراض يريح المرضي 

و يسهل عمل من يرعاهم ..

3- تم الإعلان عن عدة أدوية عشبية و بعض المكملات الغذائية كعلاجات فعالة لمرض الزهايمر 

==

*ملاحضات عامة :

*لا سبيل للوقاية أو لتأخير الإصابة من مرض الزهايمر بالوقت الراهن ، يأمل العلماء بتطوير لقاح ،

يطمحون لأيجاد طريقة للتقليل من خطره ، قد تساعد العناية الخاصة علي توفير الراحلة لمرضى الزهايمر 

و حفظ كرامتهم ، كما يوصي الأطباء بالراحة الكافية و التغذية السليمة ..

يلعب الشخص الذي يقدم الرعاية دوراً هاماً بحياة المصاب ، 

يجب ان تعلم أنه لا توجد طريقة واحدة لتقديم هذه الرعاية ، فالمسئوليات تتأرجح بين القيام بأمور هامة 

كإتخاذ القرارات المالية أو إدارة التغيرات السلوكية للمريض ، أو مساعدة المريض الذي تحبه بأبسط الأمور 

الحياتية الشخصية أووي ..

إن القيام بهذه الواجبات أمر صعب ، لكن مع تعلم المهارات المتعلقة برعاية المصاب يمكنك بأن تكون متأكد

بأن المريض الذي تحبه و بمساعدتك يستطيع أن يشعر بالدعم و يحيا من جديد ، و علينا أن تلتزم بالأهتمام 

علي نفسك لئلا تتعرض لتعاملات حرجة مع المريض ..

*يختص* طبيب الأمراض النفسية و العصبية بمثل هذه الحالات ، يمكن الأستعانة بطبيب متخصص بجراحة المخ

و الأعصاب لتأكيد تشخيص ذلك المرض ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*لدغة الثعبان و العقرب ،

*طبعاً بالمدينة و الحياة المتمدينة مش هنلاقي عقارب ولا تعابين ، لكن لو دخلت الجيش ولا حبيت تجرب رحلة 

سفاري ، أساسي لازم تعرف تتعامل و تتجنب الحشرات و الزواحف دي و الأسعافات الأولية ، نشوف سوا ،

*لدغة الثعبان :


*نادراً ما تؤدي للوفاة حتي و إن كانت الثعابين سامة ، معظم الوفيات تحدث بسبب الحساسية لدي المصاب 


أو ضعف نظام المناعة أو لتأخر المصاب لتلقي العناية الطبية ..

يوجد ما يقرب من 14 عائلة من الثعابين منها 5 أنواع سامة ، و تختلف الجرعة السامة من ثعبان لأخر 

لكن حوالي 20 % من اللدغات تكون جافة و لا يوجد بها المادة السامة ..
*
الأعراض و العلامات العامة :

*هناك أعراض موضعية تحدث عادة مكان اللدغة ، 

1- عبارة عن إلتهابات و تهتكات تحدث بمكان اللدغة (( إحمرار و تورم و نزيف تحت الجلد )) ..

*أعراض أخري تحدث بأماكن بعيدة عن اللدغة :

*1- غثيان و قئ ..

2- ضعف عام مع الأنقباض المفاجئ و السريع لبعض العضلات ..

3- تعرق كثيف مع زيادة إفراز اللعاب ..

4- خمول و إزدواجية بالرؤية ..

5- هبوط بضغط الدم مع توقف مفاجئ للقلب قد يحدث ..
*
الأسعافات الأولية :

*1- أطلب الأسعاف ..

2- هدئ من روع المصاب لمنع أنتشار السم بالجسم ..

3- إغسل الجرح بالماء الجاري و الصابون إن أمكن ..

4- حاول تثبيت الجزء المصاب أفقياً مع عمل ضمادة لكامل العضو المصاب ، كما يجب إبقاء مكان العضة 

أدني من مستوي القلب لمنع أنتشار السم ..

5- إحمل المصاب لقسم الطوارئ ، أو أطلب منه المشي ببطء _ عند العجز عن الحمل _ لئلا ينتشر السم بالجسم ..

6- يمكن عمل رباط ضاغط لربط الجزء السابق للإصابة لتمنع أنتشار السم لبقية أجزاء الجسم ..

7- يفضل عدم وضع الثلج هلي مكان الإصابة لأنه تصرف لا طائل منه ..

8- لا تقدم للمصاب أي أطعمة أو سوائل أو أسبرين لأنه من الممكن أن يغمأ عليه أو يتقيأ ما تناوله فيدخل 

القئ مجاري التنفس و يسبب أختناقه ..

9- إذا فقد المصاب و عيه فلا تضيع وقتك بإفاقته لأنه لا يستجيب و أستغل الوقت بنقله للمستشفي فوراً ..

*==

لسعة العقارب ،

*كل شئ مما سبق ذكره ينطبق نصاً مع العقرب / ة ..

تقدر نسبة الوفاة من لسعات العقارب بــ 1 % ليس أكثر ..

==






















==

bye ..


----------



## zama (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*الزغطة ،

*ممكن أحياناً نلاقي الزغطة _ هههههههههههههههههه _ تيجي أثناء الأكل ، المتعارف عليه أثناء مشروبات من 

فئة الكحوليات ، المتعارف عليه للتخلص منها ، نفاجئ الزغطاني بخبر مفاجئ ، نعرف سوا رأئ العلم ..

==

للآن لم يستطيع الأطباء و الباحثون معرفة السبب الحقيقي للزغطة " *الفواق* " ، 

تلك الظاهرة تحدث عند حدوث مفارقة داخل الجهاز التنفسي ، فمن ناحية تستعد عضلات القفص القفص 

الصدري للتنفس و من ناحية أخري يواجه الهواء الداخل للرئتين إغلاق مفاجئ للبلعوم ، 

مما يتطلب أن تقوم العضلات بمجهود مضاعف لإدخال الهواء إلي الرئة لكنه يصطدم باللعوم المغلق 

فينتج عن ذلك صوت الزغطة " *الفواق* " ..

الجدير بالذكر أن أجهزة الأشعة و السونار الحديثة ، أثبتت أن الجنين يقوم بهذه العملية منذ الأسبوع الثامن 

و أنه يقضي 1 % من وقته بالزغطة " *الفواق* " ، كما أن مواجهة تلك الظاهرة تستحوذ علي 2.5 % من 

عمر الرضيع ..

*الأسعافات الأولية للتخلص منها :

*بالمعتاد أن تستمر حالة الزغطة " الفوق " لمدة 2 : 3 دقيقة ثم تختفي تلقائياً دون أي تدخل ، 

أما إذا أستمرت لساعة أو أكثر و أصبحت مقلقة بالنسبة للمريض فنقوم بعمل الأسعافات الأولية بالتالي :

1- أسق المريض قليلاً من الماء البارد ، أو أجعله يبتلع قطعة صغيرة من الثلج ..

2- إجعل المريض يتناول قطعة سكر ..

3- أطلب من المريض أن يحتبس التنفس لأقصي ما يستطيع ..

*في حالة فواق الطفل :

*1- قم بوضع زجاجة مياة ساخنة علي معدته مع الضغط برفق علي مكان المعدة ..
*
في حالة حدوث إغماءة مصاحبة للزغطة (( وارد للأطفال )) :*

1- أرقد المريض علي ظهره و قم بثني ركبتيه حتي يسترخي جدار البطن ..

2- أضغط براحة يدك " كف اليد " أسفل الأضلاع بميل لأعلي حتي تختفي الزغطة ..

** عندما تستمر حالة الزغطة " *الفواق* " لأكثر من 48 ساعة فلابد للذهاب للطبيب لأنها حالة ناتجة 

لمرض ما ..

==






==

bye ..


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*دنيا الأسعافات الأولية ،

*بصراحة المجال دا مهم جداً و محوري بحياة الأنسان ، بتجاهل البيئة المحيطة للكلام دا ، كنت هبئا واحد 

من الضحايا بيوم ما بالأضافة لتشوقي بمعرفة المزيد عنه ، لذاك عايز أقدم لكم معلومة عن المجال دا ، 

نشوف سوا رأئ أخصائي الأسعافات :

==

*الأسعافات الأولية (( لمحة سريعة )) :

*هي رعاية و عناية أولية و فورية و مؤقتة للجروح أو نوبات المرض حتي يتم تقديم الرعاية الطبية المتخصصة ..

قد يقع الكثيرون بمأزق و حيرة عندما يتعرض شخص لحادثة أو لنوبات مرض ما ما و قد تقف أنت بنفسك 

عاجز عن تقديم بعض الأسعافات التي تدعم حياته حتي يتم نقله لأقرب مستشفي أو عيادة طبية ،

و لا يرتبط الأحتياج بمثل هذه الأسعافات لمكان ما ، و إنما نجد الحاجة إليها بالشارع أو مكان العمل أو المدرسة 

أو الجامعة أو المنزل أو الشواطئ ألخ ..

يسمع كل شخص منا عن الأسعافات الأولية أو يرددها البعض دون فهم واع ٍ أو إدراك لها ، فعندما 

يتعرض شخص ما من أفراد العائلة لأزمة ما ، لم يقدر أفراد العائلة عن تقديم المساعدة بشكل أكاديمي و منقذ 

، بل يتم للتوجه للعثور علي شخص يقوم بمثل هذه البدائيات المنقذة لكن ربما يكون عامل الوقت ضدنا ،

لذلك يجب ان يكون كل أنسان منا علي أهبة الأستعداد لغوث الأخرين و قت حاجتهم ، 

حتي يقوم الأخرون بدورهم لغوثك حين تحتاج ذلك ..

==
*
مسئولية مقدمي الأسعافات الأولية :

*يستطيع أي شخص أن يقدم الأسعافات الأولية بشرط أن يكون من ذوي المعرفة الصحيحة الأكاديمية ، 

يتم اللجوء للأسعافات الأولية :

إما بتعذر العثور علي طبيب بالنسبة للحالات الحرجة ،

أو عندما تكون نوبات المرض أو الأصابة ثانوية لا تحتاج للتدخل الطبي ..

*تذكر جيداً :

*1- عند وقوع حادث ما تصرف بسرعة لكن بهدوء ..

2- تحقق من أن المصاب يتنفس ، و ضع الشخص الفاقد الوعي بوضع يستطيع التنفس فيه بسهولة ..

3- حاول و قف النزيف الشديد إن وجد ..

4- أطلب سيارة الأسعاف ..

5- تجنب تعريض نفسك للخطر بلا داع ٍ ..

6- تجنب إجراء أئ شئ تجهله دون سابق معرفة ..

7- لا تنسي حقيبة الأسعافات الأولية ..

الشخص الذي يقوم بتقديم الأسعافات الأولية يمكن ان يكون شخص عادي جداً غير متخصص بمجال الطب ،

إنما تتوافر لديه المعلومات التي تمكنه من إنقاذ حياة المريض أو المصاب ..

*الحالات البسيطة :

*يتم فيها أخذ بيانات من المصاب إذا كانت حالته تسمح بذلك أو من أحد أفراد عائلته و تتضمن الأتي :

وقت الحادثة ، أعراض الأصابة ، تحديد مكان الألم مع وصفه ، كيفية حدوث الأصابة ، تحديد التاريخ الطبي 

للشخص المصاب أو المريض ..

1- الصحة بشكل عام ..

2- وجود اي مشكلات صحية أو أصابات تعرض لها من قبل ..

3- العقاقير التي يتناولها إن وجد ..

4- المظهر العام للمصاب : السن و النوع و الوزن ..

5- قياس النبض و التنفس و ضغط الدم و درجة الحرارة ..

6- قياس مستوي وعيه ..

7- ملاحظة لون الجلد ..

8- حالة العين ..

*الحالات الصعبة او الحرجة :

*تتطلب الحالات الحرجة القيام بتخليص الضحية من مكان الحادث أولاً ، و التي تتضمن الأتي :

1- تأمين مكان الحادث ..

2- معرفة طبيعة الجرح او المرض ..

3- حصر عدد الضحايا ..

4- القيام بالإنقاذ ..

5- التأكد من التنفس و الدورة الدموية ..

6- قياس مستوي الإدراك أو الحالة العقلية من خلال إحساسه بالألم و الكلام و أستجابته لأي شئ محفز من حوله ..

7- التأكد من وجود نزيف خارجي أو داخلي ..

8- التأكد من النبض ..

9- وجود ألم في منطقة الرأس أو الظهر ..

10- جروح بفروة الرأس أو الوجه ..

11- حدوث تلف بالأوردة أو الأوعية الدموية ..

12- وجود ورم او تشوهات بالأطراف ..

13- عدم تحريك الرقبة أو الرأس أو الظهر في حالات الأصابة بالعمود الفقري ..

14- تحديد سبب الحادث ..

15- وجود تسمم أو قئ ..

==

*الهدف من الأسعافات الأولية :

*إنقاذ حياة المصاب أولاً و التقليل من الأثار الضارة المترتبة علي الأصابة مع إستدعاء رجال الأسعاف بنفس 

الوقت لنقل المصاب بأسرع ما يمكن للعلاج ..

الدقائق الأولي قد تكون مهمة جداً للحفاظ علي حياة المصاب لذلك يجب المبادرة فوراً بالأسعافات الأولية ..

*الغرض من الأسعافات الأولية :

*1- إنقاذ حياة المريض من خطر محقق ، مثل :

أ ) إيقاف نزيف من شريان كبير ..

ب ) عمل تنفس صناعي لمصاب مهدد بتوقف التنفس ..

جـ ) تدليك القلب لمريض توقف قلبه ..

2- إزالة الآلام : 

أ ) وضع جبيرة لمصاب بكسر أو خلع مع إعطاء مسكن ..

ب ) علاج المغص الكلوي أو المعوي ألخ ..

جـ ) رباط ضاغط لجزع المفاصل ..

3- منع المضاعفات مثل تطهيرها و تضميدها بالغيارات المعقمة لمنع التلوث ..

==

*محتويات صندوق الأسعافات الأولية :

*لابد من تواجد شنطة الأسعافات بكل التحركات مع أستخدام المعدات المتاحة بحالة عدم توافر شنطة الإسعاف 

، (( الحزام في تثبيت الكسور ، الوشاح لتعليق يد مكسورة أو ربط جرح )) ..

يجب أن تكون الشنطة بسيطة الشكل يسهل فتحها بسرعة عن طريق أي أحد ، فمثلاً لا تكون شنطة بالأرقام 

أو شنطة لها مفاتيح فلا يستطيع فتحها إلا صاحبها الذي ربما يكون غير موجود و توضع الأشياء بالترتيب داخل 

الشنطة بأماكن وجودها حتي يسهل الوصول لكل شئ بسهولة ..

*محتويات الشنطة :

*1- أدوات : مقص ، ملقاط أو جفت ، دبابيس مشبك ، ثرمومتر للحرارة ..

2- للغيارت : قطن ، شاش ، بلاستر ..

3- مراهم : مضادات حيوية ، للحروق لحساسية الجلد ..

4- مطهرات : مطهر منظف للجلد ، ميكروكروم ، صبغة يود ..

5- قطرات بأنواعها للعين ..

6- رباط ضاغط ..

7- أدوية طوارئ : 

أ ) مواد تؤخذ بالفم ..

ب ) روح نعناع للمغص ..

جـ ) زجاجة كورامين و قطارة (( منشط للجهاز التنفسي لضيق النفس )) ..

د ) خافض لدرجات الحرارة العالية كالأسبرين ..

هـ ) أقراص للأسهال ..

ن ) أقراص للأنتفاخ ..

و ) أقراص للدوسنتاريا ..

ي ) حقن و سرنجات عادية و لمرضي السكر ..

8- حبل بعوامة لأنقاذ الغريق ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (6 ديسمبر 2011)

صور حالات الأسعافات الأولية :


























==

bye ..


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*التغذية أثناء الحمل ،

أهمية التغذية أثناء الحمل :*

1- العادات الغذائية السليمة لها أهمية قصوي أثناء الحمل ..

2- ما تتناوله الأم من غذاء هو المصدر الرئيسي لتغذية الجنين ..

3- نوعية الغذاء تعمل علي معدلات نمو الجنين ..

4- الغذاء الصحي المتوازن يعمل علي تهيئة الأم للرضاعة السليمة لطفلها ..

*الوزن المكتسب أثناء الحمل :

*الوزن المكتسب يعمل علي مساعدة الأم لتغذية جنينها ..






يتم أكتساب الوزن بمعدل 10 كجم بالأسابيع الأولي من الحمل ، و 1/2 كيلو كل أسبوع تالي من الحمل 

، الحمل ليس هو الوقت المناسب لتقليل وزن الأم ..

أين تذهب الزيادة المكتسبة بالوزن ؟؟

بأثناء الحمل يعمل الجسم علي ما يلي :

1- زيادة مخزونة من المواد الغذائية ..

2- زيادة كمية الدم بالدورة الدموية ..

3- زيادة السوائل الأخري للجسم ..

كيف تتوزع الزيادة المكتسبة بالوزن علي الجسم ؟؟

1- حوالي 3.5 كجم = مواد غذائية مختزنة ..

2- حوالي 3.5 كجم = وزن الجنين ..

3- حوالي 2كجم = زيادة بسوائل الجسم ..

4- حوالي 2 كجم = زيادة كمية الدم بالدورة الدموية ..

5- حوالي 1 كجم = زيادة بحجم الثديين ..

6- حوالي 1 كجم = زيادة بوزن الرحم ..

7- حوالي 1 كجم = زيادة السائل الأمنيوسي ..

8- حوالي 3/4 كجم = وزن المشيمة ..

مما سبق يتضح لنا أن وزن الجنين لا يمثل إلا 30 % من الزيادة المكتسبة بالوزن أثناء الحمل ، 

هذا يلفت نظرنا لعدة نقاط هامة و هي : 

1- الحفاظ علي وزن و حجم الجنين أثناء الحمل شئ هام جداً ..

2- الجنين الذي يعاني من وزن و حجم قليل أثناء الحمل يعاني من صعوبات بالولادة و الأشهر الأولي بحياته ..

3- الجنين ذو الوزن و الحجم المنخفض ليس يعني ولادة أسهل أو خالية من المصاعب ..

4- النسبة الأكبر من الوزن المكتسب أثناء الحمل 70 % جُعلت ليكون نمو الجنين و وزنه بالتطور الطبيعي و الصحي ..

5- زيادة الوزن للأم أثناء الحمل مُسخرة لمصلحة الجنين و لمصلحتك ، كي تحصلين علي جنين 

مكتمل النمو و العافية و لكي تحافظي علي صحتك و مخزونك الغذائي الذي يعوضك ما تفقدينه 

أثناء الحمل و الرضاعة ..

الآن سوف نعرض عدد من السوائل الغذائية و فوائدها أثناء الحمل كما يلي :

*السوائل :*






- الماء هو إكسير الحياة و لا يمكن الحياة بدونه ، و في الحمل يحتفظ الماء بدوره التاي و هو يقوم كما يلي :

1- بناء خلايا و أنسجة جديدة ..

2- حمل المواد الغذائية و الفضلات ..

3- مساعدة عملية الهضم و الأمتصاص ..

4- مقاومة الإمساك ..

5- المساعدة بالعمليات الكيميائية و الحيوية ..

6- يُفضل أن يتم تناول الماء بمعدل (( 6 : 8 )) أكواب باليوم ، لتعويض الفاقد اليومي من العرق و البول ..

- اللبن ، عصائر الفواكه و الخضروات من العناصر الهامة و المفيدة أثناء الحمل ..
*
الخضروات و الفواكه :*






فوائد الخضروات و الفواكه تتمثل فيما يلي :

1- مقاومة العدوي الميكروبية و الإلتهابات ..

2- الحفاظ علي نضارة الجلد و صحته ..

3- الحفاظ علي سلامة العين و قوة الإبصار ..

- الفواكه و الخضروات الغنية بڨيتامين (( أ )) مثل الجزر ، السبانخ و القرنبيط و البرقوق ..

- الفواكه و الخضروات الغنية بڨيتامين (( ج )) مثل الطماطم و الفراولة و الكنتالوب و البرتقال و الليمون و 

الموالح بصفة عامة ..

- العناصر الغذائية الأخري المتوافرة بالخضروات و الفواكه مثل الفوسفور و الماغنسيوم و ڨيتامين (( ب 2 )) 

و ڨيتامين (( ب 6 )) ، حمض الفوليك ..

- نموذج للخضروات و الفواكه التي يُنصح بتناولها يومياً :

1- 1 كوب من الخضروات الطازجة ..

2- 1/2 كوب من الخضروات المطبوخة ..

3- 1/2 كوب من عصير الفواكه الطازجة ..

4- ثمرة متوسطة الحجم من البرتقال أو الموز أو التفاح ..

- تجنبي العصاءر المعلبة و المباعة بالماركت ، إحرصي علي العصائر المصنوعة بالمنزل بصورة طازجة يومياً ..

*اللحوم و البروتينات :*






- عنصر هام و ضروري للغذاء و لبناء أنسجة الجسم ، للوقاية من الأنيميا ..

- المصادر الحيوانية الغنية بالبروتينات مثل : اللحوم الحمراء ، البيضاء ، الأسماك ، صفارة البيض ، الكلاوي و الكبدة ..

- المصادر النباتية الغنية بالبروتينات مثل : الفول ، الفول السوداني ، فول الصويا ، العدس ..

- العناصر الغذئية الأخري المتوافر بها البروتينات مثل : الحديد ، الفوسفور ، ڨيتامين (( أ ، ب )) ..

*نموذج للبروتينات التي ينصح بتناولها يومياً :*

1- 1 بيضة ..

2- 1/2 كوب من البقول المطبوخ ..

3- 1/2 معلقة من زبدة الفول السوداني ..

4- 3 أوقيات من اللحم أو الدواجن أو السمك ..

*اللبن و المنتجات الألبان :





*
- يُعد كأختيار هام و ضروري جداً كأختياره كعنصر غذائي لأنه : 

1- هام جداً لبناء العظام و الأسنان ..

2- يساعد علي إلتئام الخلايا و الأنسجة ..

3- يساعد علي نمو الخلايا و الأنسجة ..

- إذا كنتِ لا تحبين اللبن فألجأي لمنتجات الألبان مثل الزبادي ، الجبن الأبيض ، أنواع الجبن المختلفة ، 

الجبن المطبوخ ، الكاستر ، البليلة ، المهلبية ..

- العناصر الغذائية المتوافرة باللبن و منتجاته مثل : 

البروتين ، الكالسيوم ، الفوسفور ، 





ڨيتامين أ ، ب 1 ، ب 2 ، ب 12 ، د ..

نموذج لمنتجات الألبان التي يُنصح بتناولها يومياً :

1- 1 كوب من اللبن (( عادي أو منزوع الدسم بحسب رغبتك )) ..

2- 1 كوب زبادي أو كاستر أو بليلة ..

3- جبن أبيض ..

*الخبز و الحبوب الغذائية :*






عنصر هام جداً بقيمته الغذائية فهو :

1- مصدر هام للطاقة ..

2- مصدر هام للألياف التي تمنع حدوث الإمساك ..

- العناصر الغذائية المتوافرة بالخبز و الحبوب الغذائية مثل المواد الكربوهيدراتية التي تعد هي مصد الطاقة 

، الحديد ، الماغنسيوم و الفوسفور ، البروتين ، 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ڨيتامين ب ..

- نموذج للمخبوزات و الحبوب الغذائية التي يُنصح بتناولها يومياً :

1- خبز أو بسكويت أو مخبوزات أخري ..

2- المكرونة أو حبوب الذرة أو البرغل أو الشوقان أو البليلة أو الأرز ..

==

bye ..


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*علاقة الحمل بالوزن ،

*العلاقة بين وزن السيدة أثناء و قبل الحمل يشمل الآتي : 

1- إذا كان وزن المرأة قبل الحمل طبيعي : فهي تحتاج من 12 : 17.5 كجم زيادة أثناء الحمل ..

2- إذا كان وزن المرأة قبل الحمل طبيعي و تحمل توأم : فهي تحتاج 22.5 كجم زيادة أثناء الحمل ..

3- إذا كان وزن المرأة قبل الحمل أقل من الطبيعي : فهي تحتاج من 14 : 20 كجم زيادة أثناء الحمل ..

4- إذا كان وزن المرأة قبل الحمل أكثر من الطبيعي : فهي تحتاج 7.5 كجم فقط زيادة أثناء الحمل ..

- *سبب زيادة الوزن أثناء الحمل :
*
بأثناء الحمل لأغلب السيدات يحدث إكتساب للوزن بمقدار 12.5 : 17.5 كجم ، 

هذه الزيادة تعادل ما تم من تغييرات طرأت بجسم المرأة بسبب الحمل مثل :

زيادة حجم الرحم ، زيادة كمية الدم ، زيادة أنسجة الثديين ، زيادة السوائل بالجسم ..

*هذه الزيادة تهدف إلي :*

1- تقوية الجسم أثناء الحمل ..

2- توفير المصادر الغذائية اللازمة للأم و للجنين أثناء الحمل و بعد الولادة ..

3- التأقلم مع الظروف الطارئة للحمل ..

4- الأستعداد لمدة الحمل الطويلة (( مدة 9 شهور )) ..

5- تهيئة البيئة الصالحة لنمو الجنين ..

6- الأستعداد لفترة الرضاعة ..

*من الممكن تقسيم الزيادة بالوزن لعدة مجالات كما يلي :*

1- حوالي 3.5 كجم = مواد غذائية مختزنة ..

2- حوالي 3.5 كجم = وزن الجنين ..

3- حوالي 2كجم = زيادة بسوائل الجسم ..

4- حوالي 2 كجم = زيادة كمية الدم بالدورة الدموية ..

5- حوالي 1 كجم = زيادة بحجم الثديين ..

6- حوالي 1 كجم = زيادة بوزن الرحم ..

7- حوالي 1 كجم = زيادة السائل الأمنيوسي ..

8- حوالي 3/4 كجم = وزن المشيمة ..

- *تعتقد بعض السيدات أن هذه الزيادة بالوزن أثناء الحمل شئ غير مرغوب فيه و لابد من التخلص من الوزن 

الزائد أثناء الحمل ، كما ينبغي الآتي :* 

- هذه الزيادة حتمية و لا يمكن تجنبها ..

- أي محاولة لأنقاص الوزن أثناء الحمل لها مخاطر علي الأم و الجنين ..

- الوقت الصحيح لأنقاص الوزن بعد الولادة أو قبل الحمل ..

*الأضرار الناتجة عن إقلال الوزن أثناء الحمل :

*1- الحصول علي طفل قليل الوزن ..

2- هذا الطفل يجد صعوبة كبيرة بالحياة و هو بهذا الوزن القليل ، فيعاني طوال حياته من إعتلال الصحة 

و كثرة الأمراض ، مقدار الوزن للطفل يمثل مدي قوة المناعة و بناء الخلايا ..

3- تفقد الأم الكثير من الأحتياطي الغذائي من خلاياها مما يصيبها بعدد كبير من الأمراض أثناء و بعد الحمل

مثل هشاشة العظام ..


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*البرد ،*

التعرض للبرد يسمي أيضاً إجهاد البرد و يبدوا المصاب بارداً و مبلولاً و تهبط درجة حرارة جسمه 

و يتباطأ بالكلام و يصاب بالقشعريرة و التقلصات العضلية و تضعف الرؤية لديه كما أنه يبدأ بالتعثر 

إذا ما حاول المشي ..

==
*
الإسعافات الأولية :

*1- ضع المريض بغرفة دافئة و لفه ببطانية ..

2- أعطه مشروبات دافئة حلوة المذاق إذا كان واعياً ..

3- لا تقم بفرك المناطق المتجمدة من جسمه ..

4- لا تستعمل مدفئة و لا تجلسه بالقرب من موقد و لا تضع الماء الساخن بجسمه ..

5- ساعده علي تحريك أطرافه ..

6- إذا لم تتحسن حالته قم بنقله لأقرب مستشفي فوراً ..






==

bye ..


----------



## zama (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*diabetes ،

*هناك نوعان من غيبوبة السكر :

1- غيبوبة أرتفاع مستوي السكر بالدم (( محتاج أنسولين )) : 

هي حالة يفقد فيها الأنسان وعيه نتيجة أرتفاع مستوي السكر بدمه ، يكون سببها الرئيسي هو إهمال علاج 

مرض السكر ..

ينصح الأطباء مريض السكر بتنظيم علاج السكر و الألتزام بالحمية في الوجبات الغذائية اليومية 

لعد تكرار مثل هذه الغيبوبة بالمستقبل ..

2- غيبوبة إنخفاض مستوي السكر بالدم (( محتاج سكر )) :

تحدث دائماً مع الأستعمال السئ للأدوية المخفضة للسكر مع إهمال بعض الوجبات ، 

مما يؤدي لأنخفاض مستوي السكر بالدم عن 60 مجم لكل 100 ملليمتر من الدم ، 

مؤدياً إلي الغيبوبة لأن المخ قد تعود علي نسبة عالية من السكر ..

ينصح الأطباء بحدوث مثل هذه الغيبوبة بتناول أي مادة سكرية مثل قوالب السكر ، 

مع الأستعمال السليم لحقن الأنسولين و أقراص علاج مرض السكر ، 

عدم إهمال الوجبات اليومية المنظمة حتي لا تتكرر مثل هذه الغيبوبة ، 

التي تعتبر أخطر من سابقتها لأنها قد تؤثر علي خلايا المخ _ إذا أستمرت أكثر من 24 ساعة _ 

التي تعتمد علي الچلوكوز كمصدر رئيسي للطاقة ..

*علامات غيبوبة السكر :

**أولاً : أرتفاع مستوي السكر بالدم (( محتاج أنسولين )) :*

1- غيبوبة و فقدان بطئ بالوعي ..

2- الجلد يكون جاف و دافئ ..

3- التنفس يكون سريع و سطحي (( ضعيف )) ..

4- جفاف الفم (( عطش شديد أو رمضاء )) و تنبعث منه رائحة الأسيتون الشبيه بالفواكه ،

مع جفاف اللسان ..

5- ضعف و سرعة النبض (( أكثر من 100 نبضة / دقيقة )) ..

*ثانياً : إنخفاض مستوي السكر بالدم (( محتاج سكر )) :

*1- غيبوبة و فقدان سريع للوعي خلال دقائق ..

2- الجلد يكون رطب و مبلل بعرق غزير و شاحب اللون ..

3- التنفس يكون سريع و سطحي ضعيف ..

4- رطوبة بالفم و اللسان ، تكون رائحة الفم طبيعية ..

5- ضعف و سرعة النبض (( أكثر من 100 نبضة / دقيقة )) ..

6- رعشة باليدين مع شعور إرهاق و تعب شديد ..*

الإسعافات الأولية :

*1- إذا كان المريض يعاني من غيبوبة النوع الأول (( محتاج أنسولين )) ،

يتم حقنه ع الفور بالأنسولين ..

2- أما إذا كان المريض يعاني من غيبوبة من النوع الثاني (( محتاج سكر )) ،

يتم تناوله أي محلول سكري أو عصائر أو تمر عن طريق الفم ..

*عند عدم تحديد سبب الغيبوبة (( أرتفاع مستوي السكر أو أنخفاضه )) **؟؟

*قم فوراً بإنقاذ المريض علي إعتبار أن الغيبوبة بسبب أنخفاض السكر في الدم لأنها أكثر خطورة علي حياته ..

*كيفية التعامل :*

أولاً : إذا كان المريض واعياً و قادراً ع البلع :

1- يتم تناوله أي محلول سكري أو عصائر أو تمر عن طريق الفم ..

2- أتصل فوراً بالأسعاف ..

ثانياً : إذا كان المريض فاقداً للوعي : 

1- لا تعطه أي شئ عن طريق الفم ..

2- إذا كان المريض غير واعي قم بفتح مجري الهواء و أفحص التنفس ..

3- إذا كان المريض غير واعي و يتنفس و تحس بنبضه ، فقم بوضعه بوضعية الإفاقة ..

4- إذا كان المريض غير واعي و لا يتنفس و تحس بنبضه ، قم فوراً بإجراء التنفس الأصطناعي ..

5- إذا كان المريض غير واعي ولا يتنفس و ليس لديه نبض ، قم فوراً بتدليك القلب ..

6- أتصل بالأسعاف فوراً ..*

ملاحظة هامة :

*مريض السكر الذي يعتمد في علاجه علي الأنسولين يجب أن يتناول طعامه مباشرة عقب الحقن 

بجرعة الأنسولين ..

==
















==

bye ..


----------



## zama (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*color blindness ،،*






إنسان العين = نن " بالعامية " ..




















مرض عمي الألوان هو عبارة عن عدم القدرة علي تمييز بين بعض الألوان أو

 كلها بينما يميزها الآخرون ، هو مرض شائع لكنه لا يهدد القدرة علي الإبصار

، غالباً ما يصاب فيه المرء بعدم القدرة علي التمييز بين لونين فقط مثل

اللونين الأحمر و الأخضر أو اللونين الأصفر و البرتقالي أو اللونين الأصفر و 

الأزرق ، من النادر جداً شخصاً مصاباً بعمي ألوان كامل " لا يميز بين جميع 

الألوان ، فيه يبدو له كل شئ بدرجات من الأسود و الرمادي و الأبيض " ..​ 
يبلغ عدد الرجال المصابين بمرض عمي الألوان عشرة أضعاف النساء ، بالرغم 

من أن الأم هي التي تحمل المرض في جيناتها الوراثية لتورثه لأطفالها الذكور !!​ 
كما ذكرنا أن هذا المرض لا يمثل عائقاً كبيراً ، لكنه قد يكون خطيراً بالنسبة 

للطياريين و لسائقي السيارات نظراً لعجزهم عن التمييز بين الأشارات 

الحمراء و الخضراء ، لذلك فإن المصابين بعمي الألوان لا يوظفون أبداً بمثل 

هذه الأعمال بغرض الحفاظ علي سلامتهم و سلامة الأخرين ..​ *
أسباب المرض** :*​ 
مرض عمي الألوان هو مرض وراثي في أغلب الأحيان لكن من الممكن أن 

يُكتسب بسبب حدوث مرض بشبكية العين أو في العصب البصري أو في المخ 

أو بسبب التعرض لبعض المواد الكيميائية ..​ 
تحتوي شبكية العين للأنسان الطبيعي علي ثلاثة أنواع من الخلايا المخروطية 

الشكل تسمي الأقماع " مخاريط خضراء ، مخاريط حمراء ، مخاريط صفراء " ، 

بداخل كل مخروط هناك صبغات محددة وظيفتها أمتصاص الضوء المنعكس من 

علي الأجسام و من ثم إدراك الألوان ، في حالة الأصابة بهذا المرض يكون 

هناك خلل في أحد المخاريط سواء الخضراء أو الحمراء أو الصفراء ، أما في 

الإنسان العادي و الذي يتمتع بالرؤية ثلاثية الألوان ، فإن جميع المخاريط في 

شبكية العين تكون سليمة و جاهزة للعمل في أي وقت ..​ *
أعراض المرض** :*​ 
إن أغلب من يعانون من هذا المرض لا يدركون أنهم مصابون بمرض عمي 

الألوان إلي يتشكك شخص أخربقدرتهم علي تمييز الألوان " مثل أنتقاد عدم 

تناسق لون الجورب مع باقي الملابس " أو حتي يتم أكتشاف ذلك أثناء أختبار 

رؤية العين ..

رأئ شخصي : يفضل الحذر من أي منبهات عصبية أثناء القيادة ..​ *
تشخيص المرض** :*​ 
يتم تشخيص المرض عن طريق اختبار خاص لرؤية الألوان يسمي أختبار 

إيشيهارا Ishihara ، يقوم هذا الأختبار علي مجموعة من الصور تحتوي علي 

بقع ملونة ، هذا هو الفحص المستخدم بشكل كبيرفي تشخيص أخطاء رؤية 

اللونين الأخضر و الأحمر ، تحتوي الصورة عادة علي واحد أو أكثر من الأرقام 

ملون بلون مختلف عن باقي أجزاء الصورة ، يكون من الممكن مشاهدته 

قـــِـــــبل شخص نظره سليم ، لكن ليس من قـــِــبل الأشخاص المصابين 

بعمي الألوان ..​ 
تم تسمية هذا الأختبار علي أسم الطبيب الياباني شينو بو إيشيهارا من 

جامعة طوكيو الذي قام بنشر أبحاثه عن هذا الأختبار في عام 1917 ..​ *
طرق العلاج** :

*​ 1- حيث أن هذا المرض من الأمراض الوراثية ، فلا يوجد له علاج شافي حتي

 الآن ، أما إذا كان مرضاً مكتسباً بسبب خلل _ يشبه العمي الجليدي مثلاً _ 

أو مرض ما ، فيمكن علاج السبب لتعود العين لحالتها الطبيعية ، عموماً يرجع 

الأمر في ذلك إلي الطبيب المتخصص بأمراض العيون ..
​ 2- يوجد بالأسواق حالياً نظارات أو عدسات لاصقة خاصة يمكنها تحسين 

القدرة علي التمييز بين الألوان ، حيث يؤدي إرتداء هذه العدسات إلي إعاقة 

الوهج من الضوء الساطع ، فالشخص الذي يعاني من عمي الألوان يمكنه 

الرؤية بشكل أفضل عندما لا يكون الضوء ساطعاً ..

شخصياً : أفضل نوع عدسات *sun active* ، لأنه نوع مرموق أووي ، 

يُفضل الأهتمام به بالمقام الأول عن الشنبر ..
​ 3- يمكن تعليم المريض كيفية التمييز بين الألوان من خلال وهجها (( مدي 

سطوعها )) أو من خلال مكانها بدلاً من لونها (( كما في إشارة المرور مثلاً )) ..





​ 4- بالنسبة للأطفال المصابين بمرض عمي الألوان ، يجب التعامل مع 

مشكلتهم بإخبار مدرسيهم عن الحالة ، فيتجنبون وضع الطفل المصاب في 

مكان به إضاءة مبهرة ، أستخدام لون من الطباشير يمكن للطفل رؤيته 

(( يتجنب الكتابة بالطباشير الأصفر علي الصبورة الخضراء )) ..
​    ==

bye ..​


----------



## zama (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*سن اليأس ،











*حالة سن اليأس عند المرأة ليست بمرض و إنما هي مرحلة عمرية تمر بها كل إمرأة ، 

تُعرف هذه الحالة بأنها الإنتهاء الذاتي للدورة الشهرية أو الطمث ، هي تنتج عن نفاذ البويضات من المبيض 

و إنخفاض مستوي الهرمونات الأنثوية في الدم مثل الأستروجيم و البروجيسترون ..

يأتي سن اليأس غالباً في سن 43 : 55 سنة ، ع الرغم من ذلك فقد يحدث مبكراً في أواخر الثلاثينات 

من العمر أو متأخر في الستينات من العمر ، فهو أمر لا بد منه عند المرأة و لا يمكنها الوقاية منه أو 

حتي تأخر حدوثة ..

بعد مرور عام كامل من أخر دورة شهرية ، فالمرأة قد تكون تعدت سن اليأس و أصبحت بمرحلة 

عمرية جديدة تتسم بعدم القدرة ع الإنجاب ..

*أعراض المرض :

*يُعتبر لإنخفاض مستوي الهرمون الأنثوي (( الأستراديول Estradiol )) مسئولاً أساسياً عن العديد

من الأعراض التي تظهر علي المرأة خلال مرحلة حدوث سن اليأس بالتحديد خلال السنة الأولي 

من حدوث الطمث النهائي ، يكون أكثر هذه الأعراض شيوعاً هي ما يلي : 

1- الإحساس بنوبات السخزنة و الحرارة (( الهبات الساخنة HOT FLASHES )) لمدة بضع دقائق ،

خلال هذه النوبات قد تشعر المرأة بحرارة و سخونة في وجهها و عنقها أعلي الصدر و الظهر ، 

هذه النوبات يمكن أن تحدث مرة واحدة أو عدة مرات بنفس اليوم ، غالباً ما تحدث أيضاً في الليل خلال النوم ..

2- صعوبات بالنوم و التعرق الليلي ..

3- تقلبات في المزاج و زيادة في الحدة و العصبية ..

4- الإحساس بالإرهاق و التعب العام ..

5- يصاحب ذلك جفاف المهبل و حكته نظراً لقلة إفرازاته ، قلة الرغبة الجنسية ..

6- قد يحدث إرتخاء بعضلات الحوض مما يسبب سلس البول (( تسرب بعض نقاط من البول لا إرادياً 

خاصة عند الضحك أو السعال أو رفع شئ تقيل )) ..

7- ترقق الجلد و قلة مرونته و ظهور تجاعيد به ..

8- أكتساب الوزن ..

9- تصبح المرأة أكثر عرضة لمرض هشاشة العظام نظراً لإنخفاض مستوي هرمون الأستروجين بالدم ..

*طرق العلاج :*

1- إن سن اليأس في حد ذاته ليس مرضاً يحتاج لعلاج ، إنما العلاج أثناء مرحلة سن اليأس هدفين محددين :

أولاً : أن نسبب الأعراض التي تسببها التغيرات الهرمونية الحادثة ..

ثانياً : أن نقلل من خطر المضعفا الناتجة عنه كحدوث هشاشة عظام و أمراض القلب إذ أن الجسم 

يُحرم من التأثير الواقي لهرمون الأستروجين الذي كان ينتجه من قبل ..

2- أقراص بريمارين 0.625 Premarin Tablets 

(( قرص واحد يومياً من يوم 1 : 25 بكل شهر ، بالفحص الدوري للثدي و عينة من بطانة الرحم )) ..

3- أقراص بريمولوت نور 5 مجم Primolut Nor

(( قرص مرتين يومياً من يوم 16 : 25 بكل شهر )) ..

4- كبسولات بروزاك Prozac Capsules

(( كبسولة واحدة يومياً قبل النوم )) ..

5- أقراص أكتونيل35 مجم Actonel Tablets

(( قرص واحد أسبوعياً قبل الأفطار ساعة " الريئ " مع كوب ماء كبير مع الثبات بوضع قائم لمدة ساعة )) ..

6- كريم مهبلي بريمارين 

(( دهان موضعي عند اللزوم )) ..

*ملاحظات :

*يجب شرح الحالة التي تمر بها المرأة و طمأنتها ، و التأكيد عليها بأنها ما زالت محبوبة من أبنائها 

و خاصة زوجها الذي يحبها و يرغب فيها بشدة ، لذلك فللزوج دور مهم للغاية في أحتواء زوجته في

هذه المرحلة حتي تتعداها بسلام ..

==

رأئ شخصي : يُفضل العقاقير الطبية المُخلقة من المواد البروتينية البكتيرية _ طبقاً لدراسات البيو تكنولوجي _ 

عن المواد الكيميائية ..

==

bye ..


----------

